# Le traditrici seriali



## maestrale (1 Marzo 2010)

Non so, la butto li, vorrei dire così.... ma forse una ragione c'è. 

Ne parliamo?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

Io non lo nacqui, tu?


----------



## maestrale (1 Marzo 2010)

lo divenisti?


----------



## Brady (1 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> lo divenisti?


 
Forse Verena intendeva far notare che la domanda non è... come dire... chiarissima?


----------



## Papero (1 Marzo 2010)

Quoto il Papero in una vecchia discussione:



Papero ha detto:


> Molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità  'borderline'. Io ho ho avuto a che fare con una seriale borderline,  l'attività sessuale è in genere intensa, apparentemente                      sono disinibiti e fantasiosi.
> Le relazioni sessuali sono quindi intense ma anche                      instabili. Raramente hanno un solo partner sessuale,  ma                     sottovalutano il concetto di "tradimento".
> Capita spesso che il paziente borderline abbia  relazioni di                     tipo omosessuale ma più facilmente può  frequentare partner                     di entrambi i sessi.  L'omosessualità del borderline                     comunque, dal punto  di vista clinico, si evidenzia come                     tratto  disfunzionale. Non hanno in genere difficoltà nel                      coming-out, anzi, le scelte omossessuali vengono vissute con                      orgoglio "istrionico" dimostrando una non genuina                      scelta sessuale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Ma queste sono considerazioni tue o le hai trovate scritte da qualche parte e trattasi di studi documentati? 

Io ad esempio non ho mai avuto esperienze omosessuali, e non ho avuto più amanti nello stesso periodo


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> lo divenisti?


ahimé, no.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Forse Verena intendeva far notare che l*a domanda non è... come dire... chiarissima?:*rolleyes:



APPLAUSO!:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> Non so, la butto li, vorrei dire così.... ma forse una ragione c'è.
> 
> *Ne parliamo*?


 no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma queste sono considerazioni tue o le hai trovate scritte da qualche parte e trattasi di studi documentati?
> 
> Io ad esempio non ho mai avuto esperienze omosessuali, e non ho avuto più amanti nello stesso periodo


 Ma tu ti definiresti seriale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

non saprei...

quando si smette di essere casuali e si diventa seriali? se sono a quota 2 amanti - non contemporanemante, uno prima e uno dopo - sono seriale? esistono vie di mezzo? non sono tanto casuale, no? non è che posso dire: mi è capitato... perché ero ubriaca... oppure perché non ho saputo resistere... 

un po' seriale lo sono, o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non saprei...
> 
> quando si smette di essere casuali e si diventa seriali? se sono a quota 2 amanti - non contemporanemante, uno prima e uno dopo - sono seriale? esistono vie di mezzo? non sono tanto casuale, no? non è che posso dire: mi è capitato... perché ero ubriaca... oppure perché non ho saputo resistere...
> 
> un po' seriale lo sono, o no?


Se credi che se finisse con questo non sapresti rinunciare a trovarne un altro sì...
Lo pensi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

non credo che mi metterei subito in caccia di un altro 

ma forse se fosse un altro a cercare me? boh... 

non so, in questo momento so di non essere in grado di giurare che non mi capiterà mai più. Sarei falsa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non credo che mi metterei subito in caccia di un altro
> 
> ma forse se fosse un altro a cercare me? boh...
> 
> non so, in questo momento so di non essere in grado di giurare che non mi capiterà mai più. Sarei falsa


 Allora sei una seriale.
Pensa come consideri le persone e come consideri te stessa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Tu come credi che consideri le persone? e come credi che consideri me stessa?


io ti ho risposto sinceramente: se le cose continuassero a essere come sono adesso, non sono sicura di poter giurare che non capiterà più.

ciò mi rende seriale, e quindi borderline (rifacendomi al post di Papero)? Vuol dire che finirò con l'avere più amanti contemporaneamente (non intendo dire che mi butterò nel sesso di gruppo, ma che potrò avere diversi partner sessuali)? e sperimenterò pure il sesso gay?


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

No quintina, un traditore seriale non è per forza così, ma si notano più volte questi atteggiamenti nei traditori seriali. Tanto per dirti una cosa assurda, ci sono più traditori seriali nel mondo omosessuale che in quello etero.
Però vedi tu non cerchi, ma se ti arriva non disdegni, ma se un giorno ti capitassero due uomini nello stesso periodo diresti di no? Per me dalle tue parole si capisce di no.
Sinceramente io vedo nel tuo atteggiamento un tentativo di non guardare in faccia la realtà, tu stai scappando da te stessa e sei convinta che i tradimenti che compi siano per il motivo che dici, peccato che non può essere così, una spiegazione troppo banale non spiega mai nulla. Ma scoprirai tu con gli anni cosa in te ti spinge ad essere seriale, lo spero per te!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Certo che direi di no. Ho già detto di no tante volte. Sono stata "fedele" al mio inglese per due anni, nonostante fosse lontano milgliaia di chilometri e nonostante lo vedessi all'incirca una volta ogni 6/8 mesi. Anche adesso ho detto di no a 2 uomini che sono mesi che mi stanno dietro. Non credo che sia tanto una questione di essere "fedele" al mio amico di FB. E' che non ce la faccio ad avere più di una storia in ballo. E' una cosa mia. Mi fa sentire un po' meno sporca, forse, boh.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo che direi di no. Ho già detto di no tante volte. Sono stata "fedele" al mio inglese per due anni, nonostante fosse lontano milgliaia di chilometri e nonostante lo vedessi all'incirca una volta ogni 6/8 mesi. Anche adesso ho detto di no a 2 uomini che sono mesi che mi stanno dietro. Non credo che sia tanto una questione di essere "fedele" al mio amico di FB. E' che non ce la faccio ad avere più di una storia in ballo. E' una cosa mia. Mi fa sentire un po' meno sporca, forse, boh.


sporca?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora sei una seriale.
> Pensa come consideri le persone e come consideri te stessa.


Persa ha sentenziato.
Quintina, passa da me, ho già pronto il marchio.
Sarai tatuata a caldo sulla natica sinistra...
Quando ci incontriamo ti mostro il mio 666 che porto...sulla natica destra.

Non si sfugge alla maledizione.
Il marchio dell'infamia ti resterà almeno fino alla menopausa...sappilo.

E se non mi credi, parlane con Daniele: che è laureato alla Sant'ormone di Parigi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

boh, non so. So che non ce la faccio. E' una questione di testa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu come credi che consideri le persone? e come credi che consideri me stessa?
> 
> 
> io ti ho risposto sinceramente: se le cose continuassero a essere come sono adesso, non sono sicura di poter giurare che non capiterà più.
> ...


 Ti ho invitata a pensarci e basta. Non hai risposto a noi. A te hai risposto?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> boh, non so. So che non ce la faccio. E' una questione di testa


E quenty, lo so, quando tenevo su il tetragineceo...era dura...alla fine fui ricoverato in sanatorio...stavo andando giù di testa e avevo le visioni...come novello dottor frankenstain, sognavo i baci di A, le carezze di B, gli sguardi di di C, e....di D. Un circo...poi si fa confusione...

Ma il mio sogno sarebbe avere un'amante per ogni regione...così come mi sposto per l'Italia so sempre dove bivaccare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, tu sei evidentemente depressa! Si si si, adesso ne ho la prova e peggio ancora di una depressione grave.
Non scherzo, ma si capisce bene da tante piccole cose. Allora accetti cose assurde come normali, cioè il tuo modo di sentire e vivere le cose è alterato e la gravità è data dal fatto che ti senti male nel vivere questa alterazione.
In teoria soffri molto ma molto meno di chi ha una depressione lieve non essendone conoscia, ma allo stesso tempo hai la capacità più unica che rara di poter mandare a quel paese la tua vita senza sapere neppure il perchè.
Conosco ragazze che onestamente vanno con uomini per fare sesso, non sono affatto fedeli per questo visto che non c'è alcun patto e comunque vivono quello come momento, non come status normale. Potrai non credermi, ma ho intuito questo da come scrivi e da come esponi certe cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo che direi di no. Ho già detto di no tante volte. Sono stata "fedele" al mio inglese per due anni, nonostante fosse lontano milgliaia di chilometri e nonostante lo vedessi all'incirca una volta ogni 6/8 mesi. Anche adesso *ho detto di no a 2 uomini che sono mesi che mi stanno dietro*. Non credo che sia tanto una questione di essere "fedele" al mio amico di FB. E' che non ce la faccio ad avere più di una storia in ballo. E' una cosa mia. Mi fa sentire un po' meno sporca, forse, boh.


Ma quei due uomini ti piacciono?
Se sì, perché hai detto di no, visto che non sei innamorata dell'attuale amante?
Se non ti piacciono non c'è un grande sforzo e non significa molto dire di no. Non ti pare?
Più di una storia in ballo complica la vita si devono raccontare troppe balle diverse a diverse persone ...si rischia di fare un po' di confusione.
Mi sa che ti piace di più l'idea di poter essere seriale. Non ti piace l'ipotesi di poter avere relazioni omosessuali, ma di poter aver una serie di uomini, amanti o pentenziali tali, che ti stanno dietro sembra che ti piaccia molto.
Perché?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, tu sei evidentemente depressa! Si si si, adesso ne ho la prova e peggio ancora di una depressione grave.
> Non scherzo, ma si capisce bene da tante piccole cose. Allora accetti cose assurde come normali, cioè il tuo modo di sentire e vivere le cose è alterato e la gravità è data dal fatto che ti senti male nel vivere questa alterazione.
> In teoria soffri molto ma molto meno di chi ha una depressione lieve non essendone conoscia, ma allo stesso tempo hai la capacità più unica che rara di poter mandare a quel paese la tua vita senza sapere neppure il perchè.
> Conosco ragazze che onestamente vanno con uomini per fare sesso, non sono affatto fedeli per questo visto che non c'è alcun patto e comunque vivono quello come momento, non come status normale. Potrai non credermi, ma ho intuito questo da come scrivi e da come esponi certe cose.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Quintina, tu sei evidentemente REPRESSA, si si si, ne ho la prova...
Conosco ragazze che vanno con uomini, ma tacciono, e non lo dicono in giro, le santarelline...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Beh, se mi piacciono... ? non è che non mi piacciono, sono due persone diversissime (uno è molto romanticone, mi manda un sacco di messaggini dolcissimi, ecc., l'altro invece è un po' un porco, cioè, si spinge un po' troppo in là, infatti ultimamente l'ho mandato a cagare),  ma comunque l'altro - quello di FB - mi piace di più, anche se non ne sono innamorata, c'è quel qualcosa in più

comunque sì, mi piace il fatto di piacere agli uomini, di ricevere attenzioni

perché? boh? non è una cosa che piace a tutti quanti scusa? è così strano?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quei due uomini ti piacciono?
> Se sì, perché hai detto di no, visto che non sei innamorata dell'attuale amante?
> Se non ti piacciono non c'è un grande sforzo e non significa molto dire di no. Non ti pare?
> Più di una storia in ballo complica la vita si devono raccontare troppe balle diverse a diverse persone ...si rischia di fare un po' di confusione.
> ...


Perchè...Quintina...che adoro alla follia...è fatta in un certo modo che non sai...come poter definire...capisci?
I guai per una donna...iniziano, quando nessuno ti degna di uno sguardo.
Perchè?

Quintina capisci...è una di quelle che mi guarda e mi dice con gli occhi..." Attenti! Actung, adesso lui ci prova con me, GUAI se non ci prova, MI INCAZZO COME UNA IENA, se non ci prova!":carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non è una cosa che piace a tutti quanti scusa? è così strano?


No, piace agli insicuri, quelli che non pensano di essere intelligenti come gli altri, quelli che si guardano allo specchio e si vedono peggio degli altri ed hanno quindi bisogno di tante conferme esterne. Chi sa di essere non ha bisogno di questo, a chi è non importa se qualcuno ti venga dietro o no, in fondo sai di valere a prescindere.
Facci un fischio quando vedrai questa strada come fattibile, del resto ti auguro di divertirti come stai già facendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, se mi piacciono... ? non è che non mi piacciono, sono due persone diversissime (uno è molto romanticone, mi manda un sacco di messaggini dolcissimi, ecc., l'altro invece è un po' un porco, cioè, si spinge un po' troppo in là, infatti ultimamente l'ho mandato a cagare), ma comunque l'altro - quello di FB - mi piace di più, anche se non ne sono innamorata, c'è quel qualcosa in più
> 
> comunque sì, mi piace il fatto di piacere agli uomini, di ricevere attenzioni
> 
> perché? boh? non è una cosa che piace a tutti quanti scusa? è così strano?


 E' strano. Non a tutte interessa ricevere le attenzioni da coloro che non piacciono. A te loro piacciono perché ti riservano attenzioni e ti inventi pure che ti stanno dietro quando i messaggi dolci o osé li manderanno a "gruppo"...
Non si trova stima di sè fuori da noi stesse.
Tu per cosa ti apprezzi e stimi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè...Quintina...che adoro alla follia...è fatta in un certo modo che non sai...come poter definire...capisci?
> I guai per una donna...iniziano, quando nessuno ti degna di uno sguardo.
> Perchè?
> 
> Quintina capisci...è una di quelle che mi guarda e mi dice con gli occhi..." Attenti! Actung, adesso lui ci prova con me, GUAI se non ci prova, MI INCAZZO COME UNA IENA, se non ci prova!":carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Mi rendo conto che ti piace.
Ha il tuo stesso problema di aver bisogno di conferme.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, piace agli insicuri, quelli che non pensano di essere intelligenti come gli altri, quelli che si guardano allo specchio e si vedono peggio degli altri ed hanno quindi bisogno di tante conferme esterne. Chi sa di essere non ha bisogno di questo, a chi è non importa se qualcuno ti venga dietro o no, in fondo sai di valere a prescindere.
> Facci un fischio quando vedrai questa strada come fattibile, del resto ti auguro di divertirti come stai già facendo.


Eh mio caro...mica tutti sono raoul bova come te sai?
La mia vita è stata dura...
Cercavo solo un po' di conferme...
Ma loro mi dissero, ma dai che te frega delle conferme?
Vien qua, che facciamo dell'altro...

Nessuno di noi, mio caro è un valore assoluto. Ma relativo...
Chi semina vento, raccoglie tempesta.

Ma sono sicuro di una cosa, non conosco nessuno più bisognoso di conferme di me. 

Quintina! Ti confermo...:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa, cavoli, potrebbero confermarsi insieme!!!! Due piccioni con una fava!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, piace agli insicuri, quelli che non pensano di essere intelligenti come gli altri, quelli che si guardano allo specchio e si vedono peggio degli altri ed hanno quindi bisogno di tante conferme esterne. Chi sa di essere non ha bisogno di questo, a chi è non importa se qualcuno ti venga dietro o no, in fondo sai di valere a prescindere.
> Facci un fischio quando vedrai questa strada come fattibile, del resto ti auguro di divertirti come stai già facendo.


 
no no no Daniele, su questo ti sbagli alla stragrande! Per quanto riguarda l'intelligenza, ora dirò una cosa che mi farà sembrare una gran presuntuosa, oltre che troietta traditrice seriale: io mi reputo MOLTO MOLTO MOLTO intelligente! sono assoluamente certa e consapevole di esserlo, e questo a volte mi rende fin troppo classista e selezionatrice. Per quanto riguarda il mio aspetto fisico ti dirò: non sono Angelina Jolie, ma sono sempre piaciuta un sacco agli uomini, mi dicono che ho un certo fascino, forse è il mio sguardo, non lo so, però io quando mi guardo allo specchio mi piaccio, non ho problemi in quel senso. Però mi piace piacere anche agli altri. Mi piace. Ne ho bisogno, che vi devo dire?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che ti piace.
> Ha il tuo stesso problema di aver bisogno di conferme.


Ben fammi una carità, per piacere, non risolvere questo problema, che poi non ci piaciamo più...e diventiamo grigi e isterici :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' strano. Non a tutte interessa ricevere le attenzioni da coloro che non piacciono. A te loro piacciono perché ti riservano attenzioni e ti inventi pure che ti stanno dietro quando i messaggi dolci o osé li manderanno a "gruppo"...
> Non si trova stima di sè fuori da noi stesse.
> Tu per cosa ti apprezzi e stimi?


Perché dici così Persa? Il tipo che mi manda i messaggi osé ci può anche stare che li mandi a "gruppo", ma quello dolce sono due mesi che ogni mattina mi manda un messaggio appena sveglio... Che gliene frega di farlo? Quando ho provato a dargli dei tagli mi ha supplicato di non escluderlo dalla mia vita


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché dici così Persa? Il tipo che mi manda i messaggi osé ci può anche stare che li mandi a "gruppo", ma quello dolce sono due mesi che ogni mattina mi manda un messaggio appena sveglio... Che gliene frega di farlo? Quando ho provato a dargli dei tagli mi ha supplicato di non escluderlo dalla mia vita


Mi hai commosso...
Ah il vero amore...
quello che non si capisce...

Vedi Persa?
Lui stressa....ma lei lo accetta per quel che è...

In fondo è bello far felice l'altro...
Capisce le sue esigenze di poter far parte della vita di Quinty...

Capisci?:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> no no no Daniele, su questo ti sbagli alla stragrande! Per quanto riguarda l'intelligenza, ora dirò una cosa che mi farà sembrare una gran presuntuosa, oltre che troietta traditrice seriale: io mi reputo MOLTO MOLTO MOLTO intelligente! sono assoluamente certa e consapevole di esserlo, e questo a volte mi rende fin troppo classista e selezionatrice. Per quanto riguarda il mio aspetto fisico ti dirò: non sono Angelina Jolie, ma sono sempre piaciuta un sacco agli uomini, mi dicono che ho un certo fascino, forse è il mio sguardo, non lo so, però io quando mi guardo allo specchio mi piaccio, non ho problemi in quel senso. Però mi piace piacere anche agli altri. Mi piace. Ne ho bisogno, che vi devo dire?


 Ma non è che una/o ha bisogno di conferme perché è cretina/o e racchia/o, può non esserlo, sapere di non esserlo, ma averne bisogno in modo continuo e ripetuto.
Così come una/o può essere consapevole di non essere un genio e trovarsi perfino poco attraente e non aver bisogno di conferme. Sono cose che dipendono dalla sicurezza di base e dalle prime conferme adolescenziali.
Marilyn aveva bisogno di continue conferme eppure ne aveva da tutto il mondo, ma non le bastavano mai.


----------



## Daniele (2 Marzo 2010)

Usando le parole di una donna saggia..."Non importa se tu sia bella o sia presentabile e basta, siedi comunque su un tesoro che tutti gli uomini vorrebbero!" Quintina, la realtà è che se fossi bellissima o meno avresti le attenzioni di molti uomini dipendentemente dall'atteggiamento che fai intendere.
Un uomo non spreca tempo con una che non ci starebbe sicuramente, ma lo fa se l'atteggiamento di essa lo consente eccome. Motivo per cui alcune donne flirtano (senza mai tradire, comunque sia) anche se felicemente sposate. Il messaggio che mandi è evidente, tu sei dispponibile a valutare gli uomini che ti si proprorranno, non dai chiusura.
Po ci sarebbe una aggiunta da dire, ma lo sai chele donne bellissime sono quelle che hanno meno persone dietro?  Vista l'idea di inarrivabilità molti per partito preso manco ci provano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Usando le parole di una donna saggia..."Non importa se tu sia bella o sia presentabile e basta, siedi comunque su un tesoro che tutti gli uomini vorrebbero!" Quintina, la realtà è che se fossi bellissima o meno avresti le attenzioni di molti uomini dipendentemente dall'atteggiamento che fai intendere.
> Un uomo non spreca tempo con una che non ci starebbe sicuramente, ma lo fa se l'atteggiamento di essa lo consente eccome. Motivo per cui alcune donne flirtano (senza mai tradire, comunque sia) anche se felicemente sposate. Il messaggio che mandi è evidente, tu sei dispponibile a valutare gli uomini che ti si proprorranno, non dai chiusura.
> Po ci sarebbe una aggiunta da dire, ma lo sai chele donne bellissime sono quelle che hanno meno persone dietro? Vista l'idea di inarrivabilità molti per partito preso manco ci provano.


Magari è anche vero. Io stavo solo rispondendo a quanto tu mi avevi scritto nell'altro post, ovvero che piacere agli altri piace alle persone insicure che si sentono meno intelligenti degli altri e che non si piacciono quando si guardano allo specchio. E ti ho detto che non è il mio caso


----------



## maestrale (3 Marzo 2010)

Quindi uomo o donna che sia alla base del tradimento seriale c'è la necessità di piacere agli altri e un bisogno di affermazione? 

Non può essere semplice desiderio di sesso? A me il 70% delle donne che incontro piace e suscita un desiderio sessuale, indipendentemente dal fatto che rimanga o meno un semplice desiderio. E' così anche per le donne?


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2010)

Ciao bella gente!
Ho trovato sto sito fighissimo da poco perchè cercavo na sola sui tradimenti antichi e ho cominciato a leggere i forum e mi hanno preso e allora mi sono iscritto e poi vi voglio scrivere.
Volevo anche io dire la mia sulle traditrici seriali che per un per un pelo una di sta tipe mi acchiappa una volta e mi monta una testa da cervo!
Per fortuna che la fama delle sue imprese le girava attorno come puzza di ascella e allora mica mi è parso saggio diventare il suo fidanzato visto che mi voleva mettere le meni nelle mutande anche quando era coi suoi tre precedenti ragazzi!
Capite?
Ste tipe ce l'hanno nell'anima! Non è mica il loro carattere quello di smutandare la gente che passa per strada senza che il loro fidanzato lo sappia! Non è mica poi neanche che sono tanto deboli da cedere a tutti, infatti spesso se le vanno a cercare proprio, mica stanno alla finestra a guardare gli orologi aspettando che passi un uccello burbero che le costringa! E non mi pare che sia neppure per farsi dire che sono belle o importanti o magre o intelligenti invece che brutte e stupide che si fanno vigliacche e bugiarde col loro tipo regolare!
Ste tipe lo sanno quello che fanno, mica se ne dispiacciono davvero! Come le ciccione che sono grasse da esplodere e invece mangiano come fogne piuttosto che trattenersi davanti a un panino con la trippa!
Ste tipe sono come un vespone cinquanta disfatto con la vernice nuova, che nascondono la loro voglia schifa al ragazzo regolare!
Se una non riesce a tenere le mutande su quando vede un cane passare per strada la si riconosce meglio che con un cartello al neon in faccia!
Se uno sta con le tipe così è uno che se la cerca! Io ho evitato perchè non mi sta bene, se quacuno non evita è perchè invece gli sta bene così. Oppure è troppo messo ma schifo di suo e allora non deve lamentarsi quindi!
Ciao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> Quindi uomo o donna che sia alla base del tradimento seriale c'è la necessità di piacere agli altri e un bisogno di affermazione?
> 
> Non può essere semplice desiderio di sesso? A me *il 70% delle donne che incontro piace e suscita un desiderio sessuale, indipendentemente dal fatto che rimanga o meno un semplice desiderio. E' così anche per le donne?*


* No.*
*Ma tu li hai guardati gli uomini? :singleeye:*


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> Quindi uomo o donna che sia alla base del tradimento seriale c'è la necessità di piacere agli altri e un bisogno di affermazione?
> 
> Non può essere semplice desiderio di sesso? *A me il 70% delle donne che incontro piace e suscita un desiderio sessuale, indipendentemente dal fatto che rimanga o meno un semplice desiderio.* E' così anche per le donne?


Sempre detto che gli uomini sono meno selettivi, il famoso detto basta che respirino :mrgreen:. Quindi la risposta è no.


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché dici così Persa? Il tipo che mi manda i messaggi osé ci può anche stare che li mandi a "gruppo", ma quello dolce sono due mesi che ogni mattina mi manda un messaggio appena sveglio... Che gliene frega di farlo? Quando ho provato a dargli dei tagli mi ha supplicato di non escluderlo dalla mia vita


 Che gli frega di farlo? soddisfa il suo ego pensando che tu lo pensi e vai in giuggiole pensando "oibò, costui mi pensa e ogni mattina mi manda sms!"........ il mio ex amante mi mandva sms e ci scopava in 5 nello stesso periodo, moglie compresa.......ma anche io avrei potuto dire "che dolce, mi chiama ogni mattina", "che maschio, ogni incontro 2 h di sesso", "quanto mi ama, son 8 anni e più che stiamo insieme"........infatti.......poi basta guardare oltre la punta del naso e oltre gli sms...e le telefonate...e le scopate...e le frasi in serie...


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente!
> Ho trovato sto sito fighissimo da poco perchè cercavo na sola sui tradimenti antichi e ho cominciato a leggere i forum e mi hanno preso e allora mi sono iscritto e poi vi voglio scrivere.
> Volevo anche io dire la mia sulle traditrici seriali che per un per un pelo una di sta tipe mi acchiappa una volta e mi monta una testa da cervo!
> Per fortuna che la fama delle sue imprese le girava attorno come puzza di ascella e allora mica mi è parso saggio diventare il suo fidanzato visto che mi voleva mettere le meni nelle mutande anche quando era coi suoi tre precedenti ragazzi!
> ...


Continuo a pensare che questo uomo sia un genio, almeno la forma è stupenda!!!:up:


----------



## Anna A (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che questo uomo sia un genio, almeno la forma è stupenda!!!:up:


sì il genio della mutanda...:canna:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sempre detto che gli uomini sono meno selettivi, il famoso detto basta che respirino :mrgreen:. Quindi la risposta è no.


Beh, senti io a percentuali sto così: l'80% delle donne le detesto, le schiaccerei come insetti, ma per il restante 20% sempre dispostissimo a fare follie...
Capita così: mi fermo in autogrill, stanco da un lungo viaggio, a mangiucchiare qualcosa e lei entra.

La guardo e resto sgomento, è come è vestita, come porta il trucco, come si muove ecc..ecc...e da cosa (magari) nasce cosa...(magari)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (3 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La guardo e resto sgomento, è come è vestita, come porta il trucco, come si muove ecc..ecc...e da cosa (magari) nasce cosa...(magari)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Conte, i tuoi sogni sono davvero molto belli! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente!
> Ho trovato sto sito fighissimo da poco perchè cercavo na sola sui tradimenti antichi e ho cominciato a leggere i forum e mi hanno preso e allora mi sono iscritto e poi vi voglio scrivere.
> Volevo anche io dire la mia sulle traditrici seriali che per un per un pelo una di sta tipe mi acchiappa una volta e mi monta una testa da cervo!
> Per fortuna che la fama delle sue imprese le girava attorno come puzza di ascella e allora mica mi è parso saggio diventare il suo fidanzato visto che mi voleva mettere le meni nelle mutande anche quando era coi suoi tre precedenti ragazzi!
> ...


Ehi, mi fai conoscere una di ste tipe? Perchè, sai, ammetto di essere l'uomo più sfigato di sta terra, quello che per racimolare un po' de f, deve scavalcare mari e monti, sudare sette camice, e fare le sette fatiche di ercole...

Con una tipa così avrei fatto faville, me lo sento, magari poi alla sera mi raccontava tutte le porcate che aveva fatto nel pomeriggio con gli altri, tuoi amici.

Ma perchè io non conosco una donna del genere? Ma perchè? Nessuno me la presenta?

Esiste?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, i tuoi sogni sono davvero molto belli! :carneval:


Certo...piuttosto della tua squallida realtà, meglio i miei sogni...
ogni tanto si avverano...non ci credi?
Chiedi a Quintina...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, senti io a percentuali sto così: l'80% delle donne le detesto, le schiaccerei come insetti, ma per il restante 20% sempre dispostissimo a fare follie...
> Capita così: *mi fermo in autogrill, stanco da un lungo viaggio, a mangiucchiare qualcosa e lei entra.*
> 
> *La guardo e resto sgomento, è come è vestita, come porta il trucco, come si muove ecc..ecc...*e da cosa (magari) nasce cosa...(magari)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
eri tu???????????????????????????????


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> eri tu???????????????????????????????


... perche' vai anche tu all'autogril Persa  ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' vai anche tu all'autogril Persa  ?


 Eh sì ...prendo caffè, mangio panini positano, dolcetti e ...vado in bagno...


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente!
> Ho trovato sto sito fighissimo da poco perchè cercavo na sola sui tradimenti antichi e ho cominciato a leggere i forum e mi hanno preso e allora mi sono iscritto e poi vi voglio scrivere.
> Volevo anche io dire la mia sulle traditrici seriali che per un per un pelo una di sta tipe mi acchiappa una volta e mi monta una testa da cervo!
> Per fortuna che la fama delle sue imprese le girava attorno come puzza di ascella e allora mica mi è parso saggio diventare il suo fidanzato visto che mi voleva mettere le meni nelle mutande anche quando era coi suoi tre precedenti ragazzi!
> ...


Perchè avete bannato questo genio? Ha detto, in parole semplici, la verità papale papale... In questo forum c'è gente che quasi ci vive e che spara sentenze ad ogni post ma nessuno come Rabarbaro, secondo me, ha mai saputo sintetizzare con tanta naturalezza la verità...

:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè avete bannato questo genio? Ha detto, in parole semplici, la verità papale papale... In questo forum c'è gente che quasi ci vive e che spara sentenze ad ogni post ma nessuno come Rabarbaro, secondo me, ha mai saputo sintetizzare con tanta naturalezza la verità...
> 
> :rotfl:



Concordo, per me rimane un idolo.


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Marzo 2010)

Forse è solo un problema di linguaggio e modalità no? anche io avrei potuto del mio ex che era un erotomane, uno che probabilmente non distingueva un buco nel muro, una bistecca arrotolata e una persona ma c'è modo e modo di descrivere, detestare, schierarsi contro l'altro genere...dal quale, volente o nolente discendi...e ci deve esser sempre un enorme rispetto per l'essere umano... se io non avessi rispetto per l'essere umano ogni giorno - potendo - andrei al lavoro e ne farei fuori almeno 4 o 5... invece chiunque, cagne, cavalle, pecore, galline, oche, gatte o solo  e semplicemente donne (e uomini) sono esseri umani... 
Io continuo a pensare che chi usa un linguaggio troppo smaccatamente caricato, falso lo fa in maniera ponderata, studiata, falsa...questo non mi piace... per il resto ognuno pensi ciò che vuole...


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

quindi, tirando le somme, quasi tutti gli uomini del forum, a parte contepince, pensano queste cose delle donne ma si guardano bene dal dirle apertamente aspettando che sia un altro a farlo al posto loro..
bella roba.:giudice:


----------



## Kid (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi, tirando le somme, quasi tutti gli uomini del forum, a parte contepince, pensano queste cose delle donne ma si guardano bene dal dirle apertamente aspettando che sia un altro a farlo al posto loro..
> bella roba.:giudice:


No no calma... io penso che lui abbia descritto molto bene e senza troppi peli sulla lingua come sono certi tipi di donna. Si potrebbe fare lo stesso tipo di discorso per certi tipi di uomini.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

No Anna, io non ho capito un merito tubo di quello che scriveva Rabarbaro, ma purtroppo mi sono sovvenute certe immagini nella testa di quello che ha descritto che non potevano che farmi ridere!!!
Sinceramente era una botta di vita...senza senso ma lo era! 
Adesso chi mi racconterà le fiabe della buona notte???? C'era tutto il necessario (animali, posti di fiaba, azioni eroiche!)


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Marzo 2010)

Ma come, non ti sei accorto? qui dentro il conte racconta favole bellissime... a cui crede persino lui!!!












p.s.: bacio conte, scusa...è stato impossibile resistere, Daniele me l'ha servita su di un piatto d'argento!


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Tinkerbell, Rabarbaro raccontava favole esotiche, il Conte racconta di sogni!
Conte, dalle tue parti c'è un certo cardinale che ti batterebbe (lo chiamiamo così per via dell'amichetto dalla testa di porpora), per lui se respirano...sono tutte papabili ed in assurdo si trova anche delle giovincelle capaci di essere porcelle come vuole lui (ed il suo limite è decisamente oltre). Vui che te lo faccio conoscere? Verresti però traviato dal lato oscuro del sesso!

Scusate le parole, ma sono solo goliardiche, ma il personaggio esiste davvero!!!!


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No no calma... io penso che lui abbia descritto molto bene e senza troppi peli sulla lingua come sono certi tipi di donna. Si potrebbe fare lo stesso tipo di discorso per certi tipi di uomini.


Quoto Kid, il tipo ha descritto in parole povere quello che molti di noi pensano dei traditori seriali, non ho detto che rappresenti l'uomo medio del forum, come lui la pensano anche qualche donna ma Rabarbaro è stato molto più truce nell'esporlo.

Io sono un pò inca**ato con le traditrici seriali perchè diversi anni fa mi ero pesantemente invaghito di una di loro. Stavo per lasciare mia moglie e la mia famiglia per "lei" e all'ultimo momento viene fuori che mi tradisce con un mio "amico" che era uno dei pochi a conoscere la tresca... Torno con la coda tra le gambe a casa, mia moglie mi perdona e lei, a quanto so, torna dal marito. Lei fa un altro figlio col marito e dopo un po mi raccontano che lei ha un altro amante... 

Allora c'ha ragione Rabarbaro!!! _Ste tipe sono come un vespone cinquanta disfatto con la vernice nuova,  che nascondono la loro voglia schifa al ragazzo regolare!_


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto Kid, il tipo ha descritto in parole povere quello che molti di noi pensano dei traditori seriali, non ho detto che rappresenti l'uomo medio del forum, come lui la pensano anche qualche donna ma Rabarbaro è stato molto più truce nell'esporlo.
> 
> Io sono un pò inca**ato con le traditrici seriali perchè diversi anni fa mi ero pesantemente invaghito di una di loro. Stavo per lasciare mia moglie e la mia famiglia per "lei" e all'ultimo momento viene fuori che mi tradisce con un mio "amico" che era uno dei pochi a conoscere la tresca... Torno con la coda tra le gambe a casa, mia moglie mi perdona e lei, a quanto so, torna dal marito. Lei fa un altro figlio col marito e dopo un po mi raccontano che lei ha un altro amante...
> 
> Allora c'ha ragione Rabarbaro!!! _Ste tipe sono come un vespone cinquanta disfatto con la vernice nuova, che nascondono la loro voglia schifa al ragazzo regolare!_


bè ma... non è che ci fai una figura migliore di lei, eh...
cioè.. tu avresti lasciato tua moglie se non scoprivi che lei era una seriale?
e se non lo era????


----------



## Minerva (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi, tirando le somme, quasi tutti gli uomini del forum, a parte contepince, pensano queste cose delle donne ma si guardano bene dal dirle apertamente aspettando che sia un altro a farlo al posto loro..
> bella roba.:giudice:


 un eroe.....sì, come mangano:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè ma... non è che ci fai una figura migliore di lei, eh...
> cioè.. tu avresti lasciato tua moglie se non scoprivi che lei era una seriale?
> e se non lo era????


infatti


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè ma... non è che ci fai una figura migliore di lei, eh...
> cioè.. tu avresti lasciato tua moglie se non scoprivi che lei era una seriale?
> e se non lo era????


La differenza tra me e lei era soltanto che io ho tradito una sola volta e lei decine. Chi ha detto che voglio fare una figura migliore di lei? L'ho detto?

Credo che in moltissimi hanno fatto il mio sbaglio e cioè di credere di poter "cambiare" la persona che ami. Che lei fosse stata vispa era ovvio, mi aveva raccontato tutto della sua vita. Io però speravo che con me fosse sbocciato un grande amore reciproco e che gli altri se li fosse definitivamente tolti dalla testa. Invece... ha fatto peggio, è andata a cercare il mio amico probabilmente non a caso...

edit: comunque della mia storia ho ampiamente parlato nel vecchio forum e con questa precisazione chiudo il discorso. Dico solo che Rabarbarbaro espone le cose in maniera grezza ma c'ha perfettamente ragione. In poche parole ha detto in maniera semplice quello che molti abitanti di questa specie di limbo non hanno mai detto.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero, in pratica sei stato solo ingenuo! Null'altro. Credo che nessuno possa cambiare u traditore seriale, se non lui stesso!
COsa può cambiare una persona? Di certo non l'amore, ma la paura eccome!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La differenza tra me e lei era soltanto che io ho tradito una sola volta e lei decine. Chi ha detto che voglio fare una figura migliore di lei? L'ho detto?
> 
> Credo che in moltissimi hanno fatto il mio sbaglio e cioè di credere di poter "cambiare" la persona che ami. Che lei fosse stata vispa era ovvio, mi aveva raccontato tutto della sua vita. Io però speravo che con me fosse sbocciato un grande amore reciproco e che gli altri se li fosse definitivamente tolti dalla testa. Invece... ha fatto peggio, è andata a cercare il mio amico probabilmente non a caso...
> 
> edit: comunque della mia storia ho ampiamente parlato nel vecchio forum e con questa precisazione chiudo il discorso. Dico solo che Rabarbarbaro espone le cose in maniera grezza ma c'ha perfettamente ragione. In poche parole ha detto in maniera semplice quello che molti abitanti di questa specie di limbo non hanno mai detto.


io non la vedo nello stesso modo

se la tua donna o il tuo uomo è un seriale

lo leghi per tenertelo?

no 
lo mandi a cagare


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero, in pratica sei stato solo ingenuo! Null'altro. Credo che nessuno possa cambiare u traditore seriale, se non lui stesso!
> COsa può cambiare una persona? Di certo non l'amore, ma la paura eccome!


Ingenuo è dire poco! :up: Io però ero completamente perso di lei, una sensazione mai provata nella vita e questo mi ha reso ipercoglione


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non la vedo nello stesso modo
> 
> se la tua donna o il tuo uomo è un seriale
> 
> ...


Ogni storia ha mille sfaccettature, che c'entra? Certo che lo mando a cagare! 

mah..


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La differenza tra me e lei era soltanto che io ho tradito una sola volta e lei decine. Chi ha detto che voglio fare una figura migliore di lei? L'ho detto?
> 
> Credo che in moltissimi hanno fatto il mio sbaglio e cioè di credere di poter "cambiare" la persona che ami. Che lei fosse stata vispa era ovvio, mi aveva raccontato tutto della sua vita. Io però speravo che con me fosse sbocciato un grande amore reciproco e che gli altri se li fosse definitivamente tolti dalla testa. Invece... ha fatto peggio, è andata a cercare il mio amico probabilmente non a caso...
> 
> edit: comunque della mia storia ho ampiamente parlato nel vecchio forum e con questa precisazione chiudo il discorso. Dico solo che Rabarbarbaro espone le cose in maniera grezza ma c'ha perfettamente ragione. In poche parole ha detto in maniera semplice quello che molti abitanti di questa specie di limbo non hanno mai detto.


se, se...tu in pratica sei stato vittima della malafemmina e sei tornato con la coda fra le gambe da tua moglie che ha capito tutto e archiviato il caso nella cartella: marito rinco...
resta il fatto che tu non sei da meno. no, anzi, sei quasi peggio.. perché vistoti con il culo per terra hai salvato il tutto in zona cesarini.. ma con quale e quanta convinzione resta un mistero.


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> se, se...tu in pratica sei stato vittima della malafemmina e sei tornato con la coda fra le gambe da tua moglie che ha capito tutto e archiviato il caso nella cartella: marito rinco...
> resta il fatto che tu non sei da meno. no, anzi, sei quasi peggio.. perché vistoti con il culo per terra hai salvato il tutto in zona cesarini.. ma con quale e quanta convinzione resta un mistero.


Con quale e quanta convinzione lo so io e mia moglie e questo mi basta. Tu chi sei? ti conosco?


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Con quale e quanta convinzione lo so io e mia moglie e questo mi basta. Tu chi sei? ti conosco?


no ma.. 
ma che t'inventi johnny... hai appena detto che sei tornato da tua moglie dopo aver scoperto che la tipa era una seriale..
per la serie: scusami, sono stato un demente.. non sapevo cosa avevo e cosa ho rischiato di perdere. il chè ci sta, perchè sbagliare è umano e te lo dico io che sono tutto tranne che una santa.. quello che mi lascia un attimo basita è la spiegazione e giustificazione che ti dai e che tua moglie accetta come buona;: era una zoccola, ergo resto con te perché non sei come lei e mi può andare ancora bene... ma non mi va bene per niente che tu dia tutta la colpa alla seriale e uescendone bello pinto e lindo come se la colpa fosse solo della tipa.

cosa c'entra poi se ti conosco o chi sono?
non ti conosco ma conosco il tipo...:incazzato:


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no ma..
> ma che t'inventi johnny... hai appena detto che sei tornato da tua moglie dopo aver scoperto che la tipa era una seriale..
> per la serie: scusami, sono stato un demente.. non sapevo cosa avevo e cosa ho rischiato di perdere. il chè ci sta, perchè sbagliare è umano e te lo dico io che sono tutto tranne che una santa.. quello che mi lascia un attimo basita è la spiegazione e giustificazione che ti dai e che tua moglie accetta come buona;:* era una zoccola, ergo resto con te perché non sei come lei e mi può andare ancora bene...* ma non mi va bene per niente che tu dia tutta la colpa alla seriale e uescendone bello pinto e lindo come se la colpa fosse solo della tipa.
> 
> ...


Ma chi l'ha mai detto? ma cosa giudichi? ma chi sei? che storia hai avuto? sei una traditrice o una tradita? cosa vuoi da me?

_meglio editare vah..._


----------



## ranatan (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no ma..
> ma che t'inventi johnny... hai appena detto che sei tornato da tua moglie dopo aver scoperto che la tipa era una seriale..
> per la serie: scusami, sono stato un demente.. non sapevo cosa avevo e cosa ho rischiato di perdere. il chè ci sta, perchè sbagliare è umano e te lo dico io che sono tutto tranne che una santa.. quello che mi lascia un attimo basita è la spiegazione e giustificazione che ti dai e che tua moglie accetta come buona;: era una zoccola, ergo resto con te perché non sei come lei e mi può andare ancora bene... ma non mi va bene per niente che tu dia tutta la colpa alla seriale e uescendone bello pinto e lindo come se la colpa fosse solo della tipa.
> 
> ...


Anna, ricordo la storia di Papero. Non credo sia esattamente come lo descrivi. Io ero rimasta molto colpita dalla dinamica della sua storia.
Mi dava l'idea di un bravo uomo, un pò ingenuo (se così vogliamo dire).
Mi è parso davvero provato ai tempi, sicuramente perchè aveva capito quello che stava per perdere e poi mi sembrava anche spaventato 
dall 'aver compreso quanto debole e "coglione" (perdonami papero) fosse stato.
Sul fatto di dare le colpe all'ex amante, in effetti concordo con te. Non serve a nulla scaricare le colpe


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anna, ricordo la storia di Papero. Non credo sia esattamente come lo descrivi. Io ero rimasta molto colpita dalla dinamica della sua storia.
> Mi dava l'idea di un bravo uomo, un pò ingenuo (se così vogliamo dire).
> Mi è parso davvero provato ai tempi, sicuramente perchè aveva capito quello che stava per perdere e poi mi sembrava anche spaventato
> dall 'aver compreso quanto debole e "coglione" (perdonami papero) fosse stato.
> Sul fatto di dare le colpe all'ex amante, in effetti concordo con te. Non serve a nulla scaricare le colpe


Grzie ranatan, concordo con te sul "coglione". Forse però mi sono espresso male, non voglio scaricare le colpe sulla ex amante, almeno nella mia storia alla fine l'ingenuo sono stato io e basta. Siccome però l'oggetto di questo 3ad è "le traditrici seriali" mi riallacciavo al fatto che la mia ex amante ha dimostrato una volta di più di esserlo visto che dopo la mia storia (preciso che è successa 4 anni fa) adesso so per certo che dopo aver fatto un altro figlio ha ricominciato a tradire suo marito.
Non scrico certo le colpe su di lei ma fatto stà che io sono stato un coglione e lei è stata ed è una zoccoletta.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

papero ha detto:


> grzie ranatan, concordo con te sul "coglione". Forse però mi sono espresso male, non voglio scaricare le colpe sulla ex amante, almeno nella mia storia alla fine l'ingenuo sono stato io e basta. Siccome però l'oggetto di questo 3ad è "le traditrici seriali" mi riallacciavo al fatto che la mia ex amante ha dimostrato una volta di più di esserlo visto che dopo la mia storia (preciso che è successa 4 anni fa) adesso so per certo che dopo aver fatto un altro figlio ha ricominciato a tradire suo marito.
> *non scrico certo le colpe su di lei ma fatto stà che io sono stato un coglione e lei è stata ed è una zoccoletta*.


cvd...


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero, che tu sia stato coglione lo dici comunque, ma il tuo ritorno da tua moglie non dipende dal fatto che lei sia zoccoletta, ma dal fatto che tu sia rinsavito dalla coglionagine. Il vedere che lei è zoccoletta è un piacere adesso per te e ti dici, accidenti che culo ho avuto a rinsavire, a non stare con quella donna senza sentimenti.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma chi l'ha mai detto? ma cosa giudichi? ma chi sei? che storia hai avuto? sei una traditrice o una tradita? cosa vuoi da me?
> 
> _meglio editare vah..._


cosa editi a fare? 
io da te non voglio niente... ma non raccontartela troppo perché lo stai facendo alla grande.
dai, su, mi aspetto che ora dirai che tu eri fuori con la testa ecc ecc ecc ecc....


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero, che tu sia stato coglione lo dici comunque, ma il tuo ritorno da tua moglie non dipende dal fatto che lei sia zoccoletta, ma dal fatto che tu sia rinsavito dalla coglionagine. Il vedere che lei è zoccoletta è un piacere adesso per te e ti dici, accidenti che culo ho avuto a rinsavire, a non stare con quella donna senza sentimenti.


E' assolutamente così, il mio ritorno da mia moglie dipende dal fatto che io sono rinsavito dalla coglionaggine e, soprattutto, che lei mi abbia perdonato. Naturalmente ne pago le conseguenze come chiunque che come me abbia avuto una storia extraconiugale e poi è ritornato all'ovile. Se mia moglie non mi avesse perdonato a quest'ora non so dove e come sarei, sarebbe stato sicuramente un dramma che però, forse avrei superato. Il mio ribadire che la zoccoletta era ed è zoccoletta si riallaccia, come ho già detto, al titolo del 3ad.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Papero, che tu sia stato coglione lo dici comunque, ma il tuo ritorno da tua moglie non dipende dal fatto che lei sia zoccoletta, ma dal fatto che tu sia rinsavito dalla coglionagine. Il vedere che lei è zoccoletta è un piacere adesso per te e ti dici, accidenti che culo ho avuto a rinsavire, a non stare con quella donna senza sentimenti.


 
prendo spunto dalle traditrici seriali 

ma il genere su cui mi interrogo è un altro

un mio amico me ne ha parlato descrivendo la donna con cui ha tradito sua moglie

penso che in qualche modo ci rientri la str... di mio marito

una mia amica si sta separando dal marito a causa di una situazione simile (se vi dicessi quanto simile alla mia e che Donna che è lei....  un fiume di lacrime)



il traditore seriale tromba a destra e a manca
reitera 

il professionale (che mi pare possa essere prevalente nel genere femminile) decide e sceglie

decide che quello che ha non le basta
non è all'altezza dei suoi meriti e delle sue aspettative
si guarda intorno

sceglie l'obiettivo

punta in alto (più soldi del marito o del compagno, posizione che le consenta di essere agevolata in carriera, uomini di cui non siano note scappatelle e scopicchiate)


e ci mette tutta la sua capacità


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa editi a fare?
> io da te non voglio niente... ma non raccontartela troppo perché lo stai facendo alla grande.
> dai, su, mi aspetto che ora dirai che tu eri fuori con la testa ecc ecc ecc ecc....


Dai Anna A, per favore smettila di provocare. 

Tu sei una tradita o una traditrice?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio, la traditrice professionale come la dipingi tu sembra una versione leggeremente diversa della prostituta, ma va a parare nello stesso modo, usa il sesso per fare soldi! Credo che questi o queste siano il peggio, perchè sfruttano le debolezze e la voglia di amore che alcuni hanno. Comunue una professionale l'ho conosciuta sai? In effetti tradiva con chi poteva dare a lei un futuro migliore.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Dai Anna A, per favore smettila di provocare.
> 
> Tu sei una tradita o una traditrice?


a parte che non ti provoco... e se ti senti provocato è solo perchè sai che ho ragione anche se ti sei immerso nell'acquasantiera ...
sono stata tradita e a mia volta sono traditrice, non per niente ti dicevo che non sono una santa.. forse è per questo che capisco al volo quando uno racconta quello che vuole con la speranza di fare piangere..:incazzato:


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prendo spunto dalle traditrici seriali
> 
> ma il genere su cui mi interrogo è un altro
> 
> ...


 
sì, ma allora mettici anche che codesti uomini sono dei deficienti, però... e che fino a quando rigavano dritti in casa tutto era sopportabile..


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte che non ti provoco... e se ti senti provocato è solo perchè sai che ho ragione anche se ti sei immerso nell'acquasantiera ...
> sono stata tradita e a mia volta sono traditrice, non per niente ti dicevo che non sono una santa.. forse è per questo che capisco al volo quando uno racconta quello che vuole con la speranza di fare piangere..:incazzato:


Non mi sono accorto di questo mio lato, non credo che se uno racconta di aver tradito poi spera di far piangere e ne tantomeno si immerge nell'acquasantiera! Comunque se ti ho dato questa impressione... che devo dire... mi dispiace! Ho tradito mia moglie per due anni e già questo mi pone più dalla parte del cattivo che del santificato. Ma ripeto, siccome qui si parla di traditrici seriali ho violuto ribadire che io c'ho avuto a che fare e che la tipa ha confermato di esserlo reiterando l'atto pur avendo un bimbo piccolissimo.

tutto qua


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non mi sono accorto di questo mio lato, non credo che se uno racconta di aver tradito poi spera di far piangere e ne tantomeno si immerge nell'acquasantiera! Comunque se ti ho dato questa impressione... che devo dire... mi dispiace! Ho tradito mia moglie per due anni e già questo mi pone più dalla parte del cattivo che del santificato. Ma ripeto, siccome qui si parla di traditrici seriali ho violuto ribadire che io c'ho avuto a che fare e che la tipa ha confermato di esserlo reiterando l'atto pur avendo un bimbo piccolissimo.
> 
> tutto qua


o là..questo sì che è parlare chiaro e lo apprezzo.
e non sei ne cattivo ne santo, ma semplicemente umano.
se non lo hai capito, quello che ho scritto a te non era un attacco a te, visto che punto non ti conosco, ma al genere di persone che si siacquano la coscienza dicendo di essere state raggirate dalla malafemmina di turno senza mettersi in discussione.


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> o là..questo sì che è parlare chiaro e lo apprezzo.
> e non sei ne cattivo ne santo, ma semplicemente umano.
> se non lo hai capito, quello che ho scritto a te non era un attacco a te, visto che punto non ti conosco, ma al genere di persone che si siacquano la coscienza dicendo di essere state raggirate dalla malafemmina di turno senza mettersi in discussione.


Ho usato la parola coglione più di una volta mi pare! Ho anche detto che lei mi aveva raccontato tutte le sue malefatte antecedenti....

più coglione di così! Ho sbagliato io alla grande! 

Ora però son cazzi di suo marito poveraccio :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma come, non ti sei accorto? qui dentro il conte racconta favole bellissime... a cui crede persino lui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:, sai che le sto raccogliendo in un libretto? S'intitolerà: per chi suona la carampana.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma allora mettici anche che codesti uomini sono dei deficienti, però... e che fino a quando rigavano dritti in casa tutto era sopportabile..


non deficienti

probabilmente presi nel momento in cui sembra che la strada sia ormai tracciata
dalla paura che non ci sia altro
dal tran tran

e abbastanza coglioni da non riuscire a vedere cosa rischiano di perdere davvero
e cosa davvero ottengono


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ho usato la parola coglione più di una volta mi pare! Ho anche detto che lei mi aveva raccontato tutte le sue malefatte antecedenti....
> 
> più coglione di così! Ho sbagliato io alla grande!
> 
> Ora però son cazzi di suo marito poveraccio :unhappy:


eh... però ancora non ti sei chiesto come mai per due anni la hai trovata interessante al punto di mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio.. a parte che è da vedere se lo avresti fatto...perché del senno di poi son pieni i fossi..
ma cmq non son mica tanto sicura che hai imparato la lezione, sai?:mexican:
 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che chi usa un linguaggio troppo smaccatamente caricato, falso lo fa in maniera ponderata, studiata, falsa...questo non mi piace... per il resto ognuno pensi ciò che vuole...


Quoto. Sicuri poi che si tratti di un uomo?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto. Sicuri poi che si tratti di un uomo?


Caspiterina, magari è un trans...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

scusate io non ho capito in quale categoria rientro....


sono seriale o professionale?


a quanto avete scritto qui dentro non sarei proprio una seriale in quanto non ho più partner sessuali nello stesso periodo e non ho avuto esperienze omosessuali, e comunque non trombo a destra e manca


in effetti mi identifico di più nella professionale, perché scelgo e decido. Però nessuno dei miei amanti aveva/ha più soldi o posizione professionale più prestigiosa di mio marito, anzi, semmai è il contrario


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh... però ancora non ti sei chiesto come mai per due anni la hai trovata interessante al punto di mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio.. a parte che è da vedere se lo avresti fatto...perché del senno di poi son pieni i fossi..
> ma cmq non son mica tanto sicura che hai imparato la lezione, sai?:mexican:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si me lo sono chiesto, e la risposta che mi sono dato è sbagliata!! :carneval:

Ero completamente invaghito di lei fino al punto di subire la sua personalità e farmi quasi schiacciare... quando poi è venuto fuori che lei "frequentava" anche un mio amico la ns storia era praticamente già finita perchè il rapporto si era logorato a causa della sua stronzaggine e della mia (giustificata) gelosia. Al punto che era finita lei mi ha confessato di essere stata a letto più volte con l'altro... credo che lo abbia confessato solo per farmi ulteriore male, forse perchè ho traccheggiato nel prendere la decisione di lasciare mia moglie per lei (questa cosa mi ha salvato la vita!).
La lezione ti garantisco che l'ho imparata e il rapporto con mia moglie si è come rivitalizzato. Confesso però che quando ho saputo della sua nuova storia mi sono intristito... chissà come mai


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate io non ho capito in quale categoria rientro....
> 
> 
> sono seriale o professionale?
> ...


Azz...azz...qui allora ti si dice, di affinare i parametri, di scegliere meglio le prede...sei apprendista stregona...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si me lo sono chiesto, e la risposta che mi sono dato è sbagliata!! :carneval:
> 
> Ero completamente invaghito di lei fino al punto di subire la sua personalità e farmi quasi schiacciare... quando poi è venuto fuori che lei "frequentava" anche un mio amico la ns storia era praticamente già finita perchè il rapporto si era logorato a causa della sua stronzaggine e della mia (giustificata) gelosia. Al punto che era finita lei mi ha confessato di essere stata a letto più volte con l'altro... credo che lo abbia confessato solo per farmi ulteriore male, forse perchè ho traccheggiato nel prendere la decisione di lasciare mia moglie per lei (questa cosa mi ha salvato la vita!).
> La lezione ti garantisco che l'ho imparato e il rapporto con mia moglie si è come rivitalizzato. Confesso però che quando ho saputo della sua nuova storia mi sono come intristito... chissà come mai


e....delle storie della moglie nulla sai?


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Azz...azz...qui allora ti si dice, di affinare i parametri, di scegliere meglio le prede...sei apprendista stregona...


:carneval::up:


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate io non ho capito in quale categoria rientro....
> 
> 
> sono seriale o professionale?
> ...


Forse rientri nelle "eterne teenager" che trombano a destra e a manca ovviamente scegliendo con chi farlo senza sensi colpa?!


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e....delle storie della moglie nulla sai?


le storie di mia moglie? no non so nulla


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse rientri nelle "eterne teenager" che trombano a destra e a manca ovviamente scegliendo con chi farlo senza sensi colpa?!


 
ma ti ho appena detto che non trombo a destra e a manca!


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non deficienti
> 
> probabilmente presi nel momento in cui sembra che la strada sia ormai tracciata
> dalla paura che non ci sia altro
> ...


messa così sembra un ricatto pena la scomunica a divinis. e no.
sono convinta che si perde solo quello che si vuole perdere.. e questo al di là delle corna. la sostanza di una persona si rivela quando c'è da spaccarsi dentro ma nonostante tutto andare avanti seguendo quello che crediamo sia la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Prima regola di vita: vuoi scopare? Una traditrice seriale è perfetta per non avere rotture di scatole, quella professionale è una sanguisuga.
Seconda regola di vita: Vuoi avere un partner decente? Spera che non abbia mai tradito, molto spesso una persona che ha tradito una volta può essere un traditore seriale che non lo ha ancora capito, se non ha compreso l'errore lascia perdere.

Vuoi essere fiducioso? Sei una persona bellissima, ma prima che tutto vada a rotoli ti consiglio di prendere le mutande di ferro! Pigliarlo in quel posto quando non te lo aspetti potrebbe fare male 

Per chi legge! Sto scherzando e queste non sono regole per nulla, tutto è un divenire, ma per sicurezza scrivo questo se no una persona poi mi bacchetta e mi tocca spiegare che era uno scherzo mio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele con chi parlavi scusa?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Con tutti e con nessuno, no? E' evidente! Sto a dire cacchiate, ma tra una e l'altra magari rilascio qualcosa di intelligente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

vabbè ma allora vai a fondo scusa!

perché traditrice seriale = no rottura di scatole? da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora vai a fondo scusa!
> 
> perché traditrice seriale = no rottura di scatole? da cosa lo deduci?


che domande.. la seriale si propone senza dover essere corteggiata dal chè ne deducono che non ci saranno rotture di scatole.
il bello è che non si rendono conto di quanto sono ingenui quando catalogano le donne..............:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora vai a fondo scusa!
> 
> perché traditrice seriale = no rottura di scatole? da cosa lo deduci?


Traditrice seriale, non richiede evidentemente un rapporto fisso, ma ujn rapporto non esclusivo. Non c'è futuro, ma tanti momenti vissuti insieme finchè durano secondo la legge del vivere alla giornata.


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Traditrice seriale, non richiede evidentemente un rapporto fisso, ma ujn rapporto non esclusivo. Non c'è futuro, ma tanti momenti vissuti insieme finchè durano secondo la legge del vivere alla giornata.


e quindi una che mira a qualcosa di serio cosa fa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che domande.. la seriale si propone senza dover essere corteggiata dal chè ne deducono che non ci saranno rotture di scatole.
> il bello è che non si rendono conto di quanto sono ingenui quando catalogano le donne..............:carneval:


e ma infatti queste catalogazioni mi sembrano un po' confuse


finora non mi avete detto proprio tutte le caratteristiche che bisogna avere per entrare nell'una o nell'altra categoria


papero all'inizio del thread ha elencato una serie di caratteristiche delle seriali che a me personalmente sembrano un po' campate per aria, poi ho chiesto se si trattava di studi documentati ma non mi ha mai risposto


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e ma infatti queste catalogazioni mi sembrano un po' confuse
> 
> 
> finora non mi avete detto proprio tutte le caratteristiche che bisogna avere per entrare nell'una o nell'altra categoria
> ...


Non erano documentati, l'ho trovati sul web. mea culpa mea culpa mea GRANDISSSIMA CULPA!


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e ma infatti queste catalogazioni mi sembrano un po' confuse
> 
> 
> finora non mi avete detto proprio tutte le caratteristiche che bisogna avere per entrare nell'una o nell'altra categoria
> ...


io posso dirti quella che mi pari essere a naso, ma niente altro.
non sei seriale e nemmeno professionale. sei traditrice consapevole (che forse è la cosa più spiazzante che ci sia perché non la racconti e non te la racconti. evvivaddio lo aggiungo io)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non erano documentati, l'ho trovati sul web. mea culpa mea culpa mea GRANDISSSIMA CULPA!


 

sì ma sul web si trova un po' di tutto no?

chi le aveva scritte? qualche psicologo? qualche esperto? o qualcuno che parlava per esperienza personale? cambia molto non credi?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi una che mira a qualcosa di serio cosa fa?


Non mira ad un rapporto aperto dal suo lato :carneval: (ovviamente il traditore seriale mica vuole essere tradito, è lui che deve farlo!)
Persona seria, solitamente non ha partner e cerca di approciarsi alle persone. 
Traditore seriale solitamente ha partner se no che traditore sarebbe? Non sarebbe credibile nella sua volenterosa carriera di tacche da segnare! Magari è serio in quel momento con la persona che ha davanti, in quel momento ama solo lei...ma solo in quel momento.
Il traditore seriale è il più grande dispenser di amore a tutti! Amiamo anche noi il traditore seriale, è il salvatore dell'umanità!

Ok, ma vi rendete conto che sto scherzando??? Oppure prendete le cose sul serio???


----------



## maestrale (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate io non ho capito in quale categoria rientro....
> 
> in effetti mi identifico di più nella professionale, perché scelgo e decido. Però nessuno dei miei amanti aveva/ha più soldi o posizione professionale più prestigiosa di mio marito, anzi, semmai è il contrario


Allora rientri nella categoria Professionale, sottocategoria Sfigate.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> le storie di mia moglie? no non so nulla


Ecco appunto...occupati di quelle, che scopri cose interessantissime


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma ti ho appena detto che non trombo a destra e a manca!


Ma ci mancherebbe...lo so, quenty, il lavoro, gli impegni, un marito, le amiche, una famiglia...so che certi lussi...pensa a me che trombo solo nei miei sogni...cosa credi?
Trombano a destra e a manca, le giovani signore insoddisfatte, che passano le loro giornate in attesa di un amante che le faccia sentire donne...che dica loro cose poetiche del tipo: " Cristo, che bel culo hai!"...e loro si sciolgono.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> messa così sembra un ricatto pena la scomunica a divinis. e no.
> sono convinta che si perde solo quello che si vuole perdere.. e questo al di là delle corna. la sostanza di una persona si rivela quando c'è da spaccarsi dentro ma nonostante tutto andare avanti seguendo quello che crediamo sia la cosa giusta da fare.


Grande:up:


----------



## Papero (4 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...occupati di quelle, che scopri cose interessantissime


te ti occupi delle storie di tua moglie?? occupatene anche te potresti scoprire che sta più sdraiata che in piedi 

:rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e ma infatti queste catalogazioni mi sembrano un po' confuse
> 
> 
> *finora non mi avete detto proprio tutte le caratteristiche che bisogna avere per entrare nell'una o nell'altra categoria*
> ...


 
Ma sinceramente....che te frega di rientrare in questa o quella categoria?

Ci tieni così tanto? 

Speri di trovare lì le risposte al tuo evidente disagio per come gli altri possano o meno vederti/inquadrarti?


----------



## Daniele (4 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Speri di trovare lì le risposte al tuo evidente disagio per come gli altri possano o meno vederti/inquadrarti?


Mi sa di si, cerca la soluzione al suo disagio da fuori ancora...peccato che è tutto dentro...o peccato è tutto petto????


----------



## MK (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Traditore seriale solitamente ha partner se no che traditore sarebbe? Non sarebbe credibile nella sua volenterosa carriera di tacche da segnare! Magari è serio in quel momento con la persona che ha davanti, in quel momento ama solo lei...ma solo in quel momento.


Il traditore seriale di questo tipo non ama nessuno, soprattutto non ama se stesso.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> messa così sembra un ricatto pena la scomunica a divinis. e no.
> sono convinta che si perde solo quello che si vuole perdere.. e questo al di là delle corna. *la sostanza di una persona si rivela quando c'è da spaccarsi dentro ma nonostante tutto andare avanti seguendo quello che crediamo sia la cosa giusta da fare*.


non un ricatto

ma il grassetto lo quoto

qualcuno però perde la bussola

a volte la ritrova
a volte no 
a volte troppo tardi


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> vabbè ma allora vai a fondo scusa!
> 
> perché traditrice seriale = no rottura di scatole? da cosa lo deduci?


il seriale tendenzialmente potrebbe anche non voler affatto cambiare il legame ufficiale 

il professionale sì: è questo l'obiettivo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente....che te frega di rientrare in questa o quella categoria?
> 
> Ci tieni così tanto?
> 
> Speri di trovare lì le risposte al tuo evidente disagio per come gli altri possano o meno vederti/inquadrarti?


il professionale non necessariamente ha già un legame e se ce l'ha lo vuole cambiare con uno che ritiene migliore

il seriale può anche non aver nessuna intenzione di cambiare e non condurre più relazioni contemporaneamente nè aver necessariamente rapporti omosessuali (salvo ad un livello massimo di compulsività)
ma reitera la ricerca di amanti con periodicità variabile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

maestrale ha detto:


> Allora rientri nella categoria Professionale, sottocategoria Sfigate.


 
Perché Sfigate, scusa? Almeno non sono materialista. Non scelgo in base ai soldi o a possibilità di carriera. Questo è da Sfigate?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente....che te frega di rientrare in questa o quella categoria?
> 
> Ci tieni così tanto?
> 
> *Speri di trovare lì le risposte al tuo evidente disagio per come gli altri possano o meno vederti/inquadrarti?*


 
Assolutamente no.

Mi interessava solo sapere il vostro punto di vista, visto che sembrate tutti così esperti

E il mio disagio è così evidente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi sa di si, cerca la soluzione al suo disagio da fuori ancora...peccato che è tutto dentro...o peccato è tutto petto????


 
Tu che cosa ne sai del mio petto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *il professionale non necessariamente ha già un legame* e se ce l'ha lo vuole cambiare con uno che ritiene migliore
> 
> il seriale può anche non aver nessuna intenzione di cambiare e non condurre più relazioni contemporaneamente nè aver necessariamente rapporti omosessuali (salvo ad un livello massimo di compulsività)
> ma reitera la ricerca di amanti con periodicità variabile


 

Scusa ma se è un traditore professionale vuol dire che un legame ce l'ha, altrimenti perché sarebbe un "traditore"? Se non hai un legame non tradisci nessuno, no?

Ma scusate però, queste considerazioni sono deduzioni vostre oppure avete letto qualcosa di documentato al riguardo? Non è che non mi fidi di quello che dite, solo che sinceramente prima di approdare in questo lido - ops, forum - non avevo mai sentito parlare di traditori seriali o professionali, è per questo che sono incuriosita


----------



## Anna A (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché Sfigate, scusa? Almeno non sono materialista. Non scelgo in base ai soldi o a possibilità di carriera. Questo è da Sfigate?


il bello è che poi vedi come si riducono anche se fanno tanto i professoroni in fatto di conoscenza delle donne..e poi quello messo messo meglio ha solo le corna...
andem ben...:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente....che te frega di rientrare in questa o quella categoria?
> 
> Ci tieni così tanto?
> 
> Speri di trovare lì le risposte al tuo evidente disagio per come gli altri possano o meno vederti/inquadrarti?





Amoremio ha detto:


> il professionale non necessariamente ha già un legame e se ce l'ha lo vuole cambiare con uno che ritiene migliore
> 
> il seriale può anche non aver nessuna intenzione di cambiare e non condurre più relazioni contemporaneamente nè aver necessariamente rapporti omosessuali (salvo ad un livello massimo di compulsività)
> ma reitera la ricerca di amanti con periodicità variabile


Sinceramente non ho capito perchè mi hai quotato, quando di fatto sostenevo che non è la categoria in cui si può iscrivere quintina che abbia importanza.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> 
> Mi interessava solo sapere il vostro punto di vista, visto che sembrate tutti così esperti
> 
> *E il mio disagio è così evidente*?


Direi di sì...visto che cerchi una risposta a una domanda....sbagliata! :sonar:

Credo che dovresti cercar con più forza altre motivazioni, altre carenze, il perchè delle motivazioni che ti dai sia per il farlo che per il non sentirti pienamente appagata da ciò che fai....

Ma spesso si cercano le risposte più adatte a giustificare che non quelle che servirebbero a capire... Ce plus facil!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma se è un traditore professionale vuol dire che un legame ce l'ha, altrimenti perché sarebbe un "traditore"? Se non hai un legame non tradisci nessuno, no?
> 
> Ma scusate però, queste considerazioni sono deduzioni vostre oppure avete letto qualcosa di documentato al riguardo? Non è che non mi fidi di quello che dite, solo che sinceramente prima di approdare in questo lido - ops, forum - non avevo mai sentito parlare di traditori seriali o professionali, è per questo che sono incuriosita


credo di aver saltato un pezzo scrivendo il post iniziale

non intendevo traditrice professionale


ho parlato di "professionale" perchè il mio amico ne parlava come di "professioniste"

persone, donne, che a un certo punto della loro vita, di solito 35/40, decidono di investire su un uomo a fini matrimoniali
nell'ottica di un investimento ottimale, più che di mero coinvolgimento sentimentale che può esserci ma anche no
possono essere sposate e voler un marito diverso o che le garantisca di più
oppure non avere legami consolidati
scelgono l'uomo da puntare in base alle caratteristiche scelte
privilegiano gli sposati non farfalloni
tendenzialmente resteranno incinte appena lo riterranno opportuno (tipo poco dopo che la moglie li avrà cacciati o loro l'avranno lasciata ma potrebbero ancora ripensarci)

insomma
tu no
mi pare


----------



## Amoremio (4 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ho capito perchè mi hai quotato, quando di fatto sostenevo che non è la categoria in cui si può iscrivere quintina che abbia importanza.


un motivo c'era

ma non lo ricordo


orse era : 'ndo cojo, cojo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si me lo sono chiesto, e la risposta che mi sono dato è sbagliata!! :carneval:
> 
> Ero completamente invaghito di lei fino al punto di subire la sua personalità e farmi quasi schiacciare... quando poi è venuto fuori che lei "frequentava" anche un mio amico la ns storia era praticamente già finita perchè il rapporto si era logorato a causa della sua stronzaggine e della mia (giustificata) gelosia. Al punto che era finita lei mi ha confessato di essere stata a letto più volte con l'altro... credo che lo abbia confessato solo per farmi ulteriore male, forse perchè ho traccheggiato nel prendere la decisione di lasciare mia moglie per lei (questa cosa mi ha salvato la vita!).
> La lezione ti garantisco che l'ho imparata e il rapporto con mia moglie si è come rivitalizzato. Confesso però che quando ho saputo della sua nuova storia mi sono intristito... chissà come mai


 E' un po' O:T: ma (se ne hai voglia...) cosa ti aveva travolto di lei?
Forse ricordi che avevo seguito la tua storia, ma non mi pare che fosse chiaro cosa ti aveva tanto affascinato.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un motivo c'era
> 
> ma non lo ricordo
> 
> ...


Ah...ok..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e ma infatti queste catalogazioni mi sembrano un po' confuse
> 
> 
> finora non mi avete detto proprio tutte le caratteristiche che bisogna avere per entrare nell'una o nell'altra categoria
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> io posso dirti quella che mi pari essere a naso, ma niente altro.
> non sei seriale e nemmeno professionale. sei traditrice consapevole (che forse è la cosa più spiazzante che ci sia perché non la racconti e non te la racconti. evvivaddio lo aggiungo io)





Amoremio ha detto:


> il *seriale tendenzialmente potrebbe anche non voler affatto cambiare il legame ufficiale*
> 
> il professionale sì: è questo l'obiettivo


 Quintina ti avevo già risposto.
Tu sei seriale perché non hai nessuna intenzione di risolvere i tuoi problemi tuoi personali e/o matrimoniali è da analizzare... non che non ricordi i tuoi scritti, li ricordo benissimo, ma non mi hai convinta.
Quindi è chiaro che utilizzi la relazione extra per tenere in piedi il tuo matrimonio, da ciò risulta evidente che se dovesse finire l'attuale relazione o se non fosse più adeguata  svolgere la sua funzione, ne troveresti un'altra.


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un po' O:T: ma (se ne hai voglia...) cosa ti aveva travolto di lei?
> Forse ricordi che avevo seguito la tua storia, ma non mi pare che fosse chiaro cosa ti aveva tanto affascinato.


Ciao Persa, si mi ricordo che avevi seguito la mia storia e mi ricordo che i tuoi/vostri consigli mi furono molto di aiuto. In quel momento ero in fondo al barile e non riuscivo a uscirne ma grazie anche a voi, piano piano ce l'ho fatta.

Cosa mi aveva travolto di lei.... 

Premetto che fino a quel momento e cioè dopo 20 anni di matrimonio non avevo mai tradito mia moglie e non perchè non avevo avuto occasioni, ma perchè semplicemente non mi interessava ed ero felice. Poi... "lei" era una mia collega molto bella per non dire bellissima, e tra noi con il passare del tempo si era creato un rapporto molto cordiale. Lei era sposata da qualche anno con un figlio piccolo e un marito, secondo il mio punto di vista, quasi perfetto. Nel senso che era bravo con il figlio, in casa, esteticamente molto bello, sempre disponibile... insomma, non voglio star qui a scrivere banalità. Dall'esterno sembravano la famiglia perfetta.... e invece...
Una sera da casa, su messenger, lei mi confessò la sua vera indole. mi raccontò dei sui tradimenti e delle sue debolezze. mi disse che era stata con un nostro collega di lavoro e che aveva avuto altre storie dopo il matrimonio; insomma, si sfogò. Da li in poi il rapporto fra noi è diventato più stretto e il passo per diventare amanti è stato breve... Io rimasi travolto dalla sua bellezza, la sua giovinezza, la sua carica, insomma... mi sono sentito benissimo, ero da subito pazzescamente perso di lei. Poi è successo quello che era ovvio succedesse e cioè che lei continuasse per la sua strada di traditrice. Infatti in quei due anni che ci siamo frequentati prima è tornata da un suo ex e poi ha fatto di tutto per scoparsi un mio "amico". Era tutto scritto, lei seriale e io coglione! Alla fine lei si faceva scopare dall'altro e nello stesso tempo insisteva che io lasciassi mia moglie. Per fortuna è degenerato tutto, ci siamo mollati e lei, dopo, ha confessato la tresca.

Questo è un pò il riassunto, la storia un pò più dettagliatamente descritta è nel vecchio forum.


p.s. chiunque trovi errori di grammatica può tenerseli 

ri.p.s.: adesso è tutto risolto da 4 anni e vivo in famiglia felicemente (sia pur con qualche scheletruccio che ogni tanto mia moglie fa riaffiorare). Non importa che mi giudichiate, so da solo di essere stato un cojone!! Ho scritto per Persa che voleva sapere cosa mi aveva fatto perdere la testa di "lei".

Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma queste sono considerazioni tue o le hai trovate scritte da qualche parte e trattasi di studi documentati?
> 
> Io ad esempio non ho mai avuto esperienze omosessuali, e non ho avuto più amanti nello stesso periodo


Quintina le ho trovate qui:

http://www.srmpsicologia.com/borderline/comprensione.htm


----------



## Anna A (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, si mi ricordo che avevi seguito la mia storia e mi ricordo che i tuoi/vostri consigli mi furono molto di aiuto. In quel momento ero in fondo al barile e non riuscivo a uscirne ma grazie anche a voi, piano piano ce l'ho fatta.
> 
> Cosa mi aveva travolto di lei....
> 
> ...


e tutto bene quel che finisce bene.

ps: senti ma...a proposito di siti psyco.. ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick e guardo il tuo avatar mi vien voglia di chiederti cosa c'entra un papero con un gatto vestito da rana :condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Persa, si mi ricordo che avevi seguito la mia storia e mi ricordo che i tuoi/vostri consigli mi furono molto di aiuto. In quel momento ero in fondo al barile e non riuscivo a uscirne ma grazie anche a voi, piano piano ce l'ho fatta.
> 
> Cosa mi aveva travolto di lei.... (...)
> ri.p.s.: adesso è tutto risolto da 4 anni e vivo in famiglia felicemente (sia pur con qualche scheletruccio che ogni tanto mia moglie fa riaffiorare). Non importa che mi giudichiate, so da solo di essere stato un cojone!! Ho scritto per Persa che voleva sapere cosa mi aveva fatto perdere la testa di "lei".
> ...


Sintetizzo: era bella fisicamente (credo che dipenda dai gusti...) e molto vitale, nel senso di estroversa e inquieta con atteggiamenti sensuali?
>Se interpreto correttamente, e visti i trascorsi che ti aveva confessato, cosa ti aveva fatto supporre di essere tu ...l'eletto?
Aggiungo una domanda: perché a casa messaggiare con una collega invece di vivere la vita di famiglia?
E' sempre interessante capire questi meccanismi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tutto bene quel che finisce bene.
> 
> ps: senti ma...a proposito di siti psyco.. ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick e guardo il tuo avatar mi vien voglia di chiederti cosa c'entra un papero con un gatto vestito da rana :condom:


  sei daltonica? E' una papera il "travestimento" del gatto! :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sintetizzo: era bella fisicamente (credo che dipenda dai gusti...) e molto vitale, nel senso di estroversa e inquieta con atteggiamenti sensuali?
> Si precisamente, una tipa estroversa e inquieta con  atteggiamenti sensuali. Le piaceva vestirsi provocante il giusto, non a  porcona per intendersi ma quanto bastava per mettere in rilievo i suoi  attributi fisici niente male...
> 
> >Se interpreto correttamente, e visti i trascorsi che ti aveva confessato, cosa ti aveva fatto supporre di essere tu ...l'eletto?
> ...


@Anna: Il mio avatar come ti ha detto Persa è un gatto travestito da papero!! amo i gatti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> @Anna: Il mio avatar come ti ha detto Persa è un gatto travestito da papero!! amo i gatti


 Ti ringrazio molto. Mi interessa sempre capire cosa piace agli uomini. 
Ora devo andare, ciao.


----------



## Anna A (5 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sei daltonica? E' una papera il "travestimento" del gatto! :rotfl:


adesso mi spieghi in base a cosa hai dedotto che è una papera..
apriamo un dibattito!:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quintina ti avevo già risposto.
> Tu sei seriale perché non hai nessuna intenzione di risolvere i tuoi problemi tuoi personali e/o matrimoniali è da analizzare... non che non ricordi i tuoi scritti, li ricordo benissimo, ma non mi hai convinta.
> Quindi è chiaro che utilizzi la relazione extra per tenere in piedi il tuo matrimonio, da ciò risulta evidente che se dovesse finire l'attuale relazione o se non fosse più adeguata svolgere la sua funzione, ne troveresti un'altra.


 
Persa io invece credo che un tentativo per risolvere i miei problemi personali lo sto facendo. Non per niente è da settembre che sto andando in terapia. C'ero già andata anni fa, senza molti risultati purtroppo. Adesso ho deciso di riprovarci, solo che non è così facile, anzi, per niente. E poi scrivo qui dentro, e non lo faccio per esibizionismo, come alcuni di voi forse credono. Per i problemi matrimoniali sinceramente non so da dove iniziare, mi sono un po' rassegnata. E' vero comunque quello che dici: le mie relazioni extra mi aiutano a tenere in piedi il matrimonio, lo so anch'io


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa io invece credo che un tentativo per risolvere i miei problemi personali lo sto facendo. Non per niente è da settembre che sto andando in terapia. C'ero già andata anni fa, senza molti risultati purtroppo. Adesso ho deciso di riprovarci, solo che non è così facile, anzi, per niente. E poi scrivo qui dentro, e non lo faccio per esibizionismo, come alcuni di voi forse credono. Per i problemi matrimoniali sinceramente non so da dove iniziare, mi sono un po' rassegnata. E' vero comunque quello che dici: *le mie relazioni extra mi aiutano a tenere in piedi il matrimonio, lo so *anch'io



Forse è chiesta la chiave. Perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe, non si potrebbe spiegare... Perchè la mia "ex-amante" dopo aver ripetutamente tradito suo marito e dopo esserci tornata insieme e averci fatto un altro figlio adesso lo tradisce di nuovo? Fino a che il figlio era piccolo, forse, i sensi di colpa la tenevano a freno ma adesso che il piccolo cammina si è ributtata nella braccia di un altro. Che senso ha? Ma certe persone hanno il dna marchiato a fuoco? Intendo sia i traditori/traditrici seriali che coloro che subiscono le corna da una/un seriale.

Allora è vera la frase che dice la vecchia nonna nel film 'genitori e figli istruzioni per l'uso'... _"Certi uomini le corna ce l'hanno nel DNA, nascono già predisposti..."_


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse è chiesta la chiave. Perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe, non si potrebbe spiegare... Perchè la mia "ex-amante" dopo aver ripetutamente tradito suo marito e dopo esserci tornata insieme e averci fatto un altro figlio adesso lo tradisce di nuovo? Fino a che il figlio era piccolo, forse, i sensi di colpa la tenevano a freno ma adesso che il piccolo cammina si è ributtata nella braccia di un altro. Che senso ha? Ma certe persone hanno il dna marchiato a fuoco? Intendo sia i traditori/traditrici seriali che coloro che subiscono le corna da una/un seriale.
> 
> Allora è vera la frase che dice la vecchia nonna nel film 'genitori e figli istruzioni per l'uso'... _"Certi uomini le corna ce l'hanno nel DNA, nascono già predisposti..."_


 
Se è per questo anche certe donne, infatti io sono stata cornificata da tutti gli uomini della mia vita: 2 mariti + 1 fidanzato. Fai te. Ormai sono arrivata a pensare che tutti prima o poi fanno e subiscono corna, anche quelli che dicono "Io non lo farò mai!" (per la cronoca: io dicevo "Io non lo farò mai!")


----------



## Anna A (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Forse è chiesta la chiave. Perchè altrimenti non si spiegherebbe, non si potrebbe spiegare... Perchè la mia "ex-amante" dopo aver ripetutamente tradito suo marito e dopo esserci tornata insieme e averci fatto un altro figlio adesso lo tradisce di nuovo? Fino a che il figlio era piccolo, forse, i sensi di colpa la tenevano a freno ma adesso che il piccolo cammina si è ributtata nella braccia di un altro. Che senso ha? Ma certe persone hanno il dna marchiato a fuoco? Intendo sia i traditori/traditrici seriali che coloro che subiscono le corna da una/un seriale.
> 
> Allora è vera la frase che dice la vecchia nonna nel film 'genitori e figli istruzioni per l'uso'... _"Certi uomini le corna ce l'hanno nel DNA, nascono già predisposti..."_


ma più che altro che senso ha che tu continui a voler sapere cosa fa?
e non dire che tanto lo sanno tutti, eh.. perché sono cose che si vengono a sapere quando si chiedono a chi si sa che sa...


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Se è per questo anche certe donne, infatti io sono stata cornificata da tutti gli uomini della mia vita: 2 mariti + 1 fidanzato. Fai te. Ormai sono arrivata a pensare che tutti prima o poi fanno e subiscono corna, anche quelli che dicono "Io non lo farò mai!" (per la cronoca: io dicevo "Io non lo farò mai!")


Si io parlavo in generale, sia uomini che donne.

Non sarà mica una rivalsa la tua? Occhio per occhio dente per dente col genere umano?!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma più che altro che senso ha che tu continui a voler sapere cosa fa?
> e non dire che tanto lo sanno tutti, eh.. perché sono cose che si vengono a sapere quando si chiedono a chi si sa che sa...


Questo è vero Anna, ho capito che vuoi dire... Il fatto è che abitiamo entrambi in un paese di poche migliaia di persone e _"il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora...."_ Molti miei amici sapevano della storia e appena saputo della sua nuova avventura sono venuti a raccontarmelo... quasi per ribadire il concetto "hai visto che non hai perso niente e che hai avuto culo?!"


Io preferirei sinceramente di non sentirne più parlare ma visto che l'ho saputo che sono intrappolato in questo sito ho approfittato dell'argomento per parlarne... in verità la certezza che lei tradisce non ce l'ho al 100%,

Comunque il dubbio è lecito, l'avrei avuto anch'io :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Si io parlavo in generale, sia uomini che donne.
> 
> Non sarà mica una rivalsa la tua? Occhio per occhio dente per dente col genere umano?!
> 
> :mrgreen:


 
No, no, nessuna rivalsa, giuro


----------



## Anna A (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Questo è vero Anna, ho capito che vuoi dire... Il fatto è che abitiamo entrambi in un paese di poche migliaia di persone e _"il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora...."_ Molti miei amici sapevano della storia e appena saputo della sua nuova avventura sono venuti a raccontarmelo... quasi per ribadire il concetto "hai visto che non hai perso niente e che hai avuto culo?!"
> 
> 
> Io preferirei sinceramente di non sentirne più parlare ma visto che l'ho saputo che sono intrappolato in questo sito ho approfittato dell'argomento per parlarne... in verità la certezza che lei tradisce non ce l'ho al 100%,
> ...


ma sì.. nella logica del fare la cosa giusta non ci sono dubbi che hai fatto la cosa giusta:up:
e i tuoi amici secondo me (detto inter nos) sono pure invidiosetti..perché tu sì e loro no con la tipa.:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè la mia "ex-amante" dopo aver ripetutamente tradito suo marito e dopo esserci tornata insieme e averci fatto un altro figlio adesso lo tradisce di nuovo? Fino a che il figlio era piccolo, forse, i sensi di colpa la tenevano a freno ma adesso che il piccolo cammina si è ributtata nella braccia di un altro. Che senso ha?


Perchè non ha ancora trovato un uomo che l'accetti per quello che è, forse. Perchè la maggior parte delle persone divide il sesso dall'amore, e continua a tirare avanti nell'attesa del miracolo.


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì.. nella logica del fare la cosa giusta non ci sono dubbi che hai fatto la cosa giusta:up:
> e i tuoi amici secondo me (detto inter nos) sono pure invidiosetti..perché tu sì e loro no con la tipa.:mrgreen:


Forse si, ho fatto la cosa giusta :up:

Solo che la storia è stata condita da problemi un po più pesanti, non c'erano solo belle ragazze mogli tradite quarantenni e corna... se vuoi vai nel vecchio forum e cerca i 3ad iniziati da me. Rimarrai stupita nel leggere in che casini mi ero messo e che storiaccia mi sono fatto capitare...

:nuke:


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Perchè non ha ancora trovato un uomo che l'accetti per quello che è, forse. Perchè la maggior parte delle persone divide il sesso dall'amore, e continua a tirare avanti nell'attesa del miracolo.


Suo marito secondo me se non l'accetta per quello che è poco ci manca. Come fa a non accorgersi di niente? Specialmente ora che sa ufficialmente di essere stato tradito in passato... Per quanto riguarda il sesso non saprei se lei tradisce per sesso... secondo me lei non è troppo interessata al sesso in quanto tale ma molto di più all'avere attenzioni... messaggini, telefonate, regali... è più una a cui piace giocare con i sentimenti e tenere sotto controllo i suoi amanti


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Suo marito secondo me se non l'accetta per quello che è poco ci manca. Come fa a non accorgersi di niente? Specialmente ora che sa ufficialmente di essere stato tradito in passato... Per quanto riguarda il sesso non saprei se lei tradisce per sesso... *secondo me lei non è troppo interessata al sesso in quanto tale ma molto di più all'avere attenzioni... messaggini, telefonate, regali... è più una a cui piace giocare con i sentimenti e tenere sotto controllo i suoi amanti*


Ma parli della tua ex amante?


----------



## Amoremio (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Suo marito secondo me se non l'accetta per quello che è poco ci manca. Come fa a non accorgersi di niente? Specialmente ora che sa ufficialmente di essere stato tradito in passato... Per quanto riguarda il sesso non saprei se lei tradisce per sesso... secondo me lei non è troppo interessata al sesso in quanto tale ma molto di più all'avere attenzioni... messaggini, telefonate, regali... è più una a cui piace giocare con i sentimenti e tenere sotto controllo i suoi amanti


mi hai fatto pensare a un ragno


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma parli della tua ex amante?


si 



Amoremio ha detto:


> mi hai fatto pensare a un ragno


:rotfl:


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> si


Ovvero tu cercavi sesso e lei corteggiamento? Però visto che si è mostrata donna "poco seria" sei tornato da tua moglie? :singleeye:

ps andare a rivangare sui regali mi sembra poco carino comunque...


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ovvero tu cercavi sesso e lei corteggiamento? Però visto che si è mostrata donna "poco seria" sei tornato da tua moglie? :singleeye:
> 
> ps andare a rivangare sui regali mi sembra poco carino comunque...


*pffffffffff*!!! No io non cercavo sesso e basta, io mi ero perso, ero innamorato perso, ero completamente scemo!

I regali no, era per dire che lei non tradiva per sesso, lei era una ladra di sentimenti.

Qui bisogna pesare tutte le parole cacchio :singleeye:

edit: non sono tornato da mia moglie perchè si è dimostrata poco seria, con la tipa la storia è finita prima che venisse fuori che fosse poco seria...


----------



## MK (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> edit: non sono tornato da mia moglie perchè si è dimostrata poco seria, con *la tipa la storia è finita prima che venisse fuori che fosse poco seria*...


Ok, è finita perchè ti sei accorto che eri ancora innamorato di tua moglie, bene :up:.


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2010)

PS SCUSATE, la soltia imbranata, non avevo letto gli ultimi post!   :condom: :condom:

Tanta fatica per scriverlo...:condom:


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> PS SCUSATE, la soltia imbranata, non avevo letto gli ultimi post!   :condom: :condom:
> 
> Tanta fatica per scriverlo...:condom:


siccome sono curioso.... che avevi scritto??


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> siccome sono curioso.... che avevi scritto??


Papero curioso! 


Nulla ti chiedevo delle cose e argomentavo la situazione finita con l'amante/ritorno a casa.

PS Non mi ero accorta di essere diventata utente affezionato! ^O^


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso mi spieghi in base a cosa hai dedotto che è una papera..
> apriamo un dibattito!:rotfl:


 E' gialla, ha il becco arancione, le zampe da papera ...cos'è? :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa io invece credo che un tentativo per risolvere i miei problemi personali lo sto facendo. Non per niente è da settembre che sto andando in terapia. C'ero già andata anni fa, senza molti risultati purtroppo. Adesso ho deciso di riprovarci, solo che non è così facile, anzi, per niente. E poi scrivo qui dentro, e non lo faccio per esibizionismo, come alcuni di voi forse credono. Per i problemi matrimoniali sinceramente non so da dove iniziare, mi sono un po' rassegnata. E' vero comunque quello che dici: le mie relazioni extra mi aiutano a tenere in piedi il matrimonio, lo so anch'io


Non stai facendo niente, per ora.
Stai cercando una soluzione diversa dal tradimento, ma per ora tradisci per non fare nulla.
Perché non riesci ad accettare la fine del matrimonio?
Perché trovi più accettabile questo pantano?



P.S.Non dire per i figli!!!!!!!!!!!!! :incazzato:


P.S. 2 io un'ipotesi ce l'ho...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì.. nella logica del fare la cosa giusta non ci sono dubbi che hai fatto la cosa giusta:up:
> e i tuoi amici secondo me (detto inter nos) sono pure invidiosetti..perché tu sì e loro no con la tipa.:mrgreen:


Anna posso dirti cosa mi piace di te?
Non ho mai incontrato in vita mia, forse la mia primissima morosa era così, una donna, che "ami" così tanto gli uomini come te.
Veramente, tu capisci "come siamo".

Anna, come avrei voluto, avere una mamma come te, invece mi è toccata in sorte una madre...ma una madre...simile, per certi versi, ad un'altra utente di tradi ( ma non facciamo nomi).

SI sono invidiosi...e se sapessi che invidia si prova, quando l'amica che te l'ha sempre negata, ti confida del suo amante...poi quando scazzi ti fa...
" Ma dai, figurati, non sarai mica geloso no? Dai io e te siamo amici, invece quello là, lo incontro solo per scopare, mica c'è il dialogo che ho con te, conte!!!"...e io SI sono gelosooooooo...
E lei, " Ma come, fai ad essere geloso, mica io e te siamo in amore!"...

E io, ma cretina, d'una cretina, geloso di lui, che se la prende, mentre a me no...

Cativa! Avara! La caramellina la do a lui, ma a te no Conte, andiamo, conte, tu non hai bisogno di certe cose...tu sei profondo, mediti, hai un cervello, l'altro è solo cazzo...ma GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa io invece credo che un tentativo per risolvere i miei problemi personali lo sto facendo. Non per niente è da settembre che sto andando in terapia. C'ero già andata anni fa, senza molti risultati purtroppo. Adesso ho deciso di riprovarci, solo che non è così facile, anzi, per niente. E poi scrivo qui dentro, e non lo faccio per esibizionismo, come alcuni di voi forse credono. Per i problemi matrimoniali sinceramente non so da dove iniziare, mi sono un po' rassegnata. E' vero comunque quello che dici: le mie relazioni extra mi aiutano a tenere in piedi il matrimonio, lo so anch'io


Quinty, splendida quinty...ascoltami...
Per te ora si spende l'età migliore.
Ora i frutti sono maturi e succosi.
Ora è tempo di simposi e banchetti.

Non è tempo per te ora, di fare sacrifici e rinunce.
Vivi bene questa fase della tua vita.
Non tornerà---

Un doman
Tristezza e noia recheran le ore
Là con i capelli grigi
Le tette che cascano
Il culo a buchi...

E guardandoti allo specchio ti dirai...
Beh, cazzo, la mia pagina come cortigiana l'ho ampiamente scritta...

Ho cavalcato con successo ebbra di gioia e d'amore...ora posso ritirarmi nei miei ricordi e scrivere le mie memorie.

QUinty, 
Non se scherza con sant'ormone...

Fu breve, fu dolce, fu bello...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *pffffffffff*!!! No io non cercavo sesso e basta, io mi ero perso, ero innamorato perso, ero completamente scemo!
> 
> I regali no, era per dire che lei non tradiva per sesso, lei era una ladra di sentimenti.
> 
> ...


C'è una cosa che devo dirti.
Lei era SERISSIMA ok?
Sincera con sè stessa fino alle midolla.
Tu hai perso la testa, solo perchè lei si è concessa a te, come AMA fare con gli uomini che le piacciono.
Tu sei stato presuntuoso: con quale diritto volevi l'esclusiva?

é così va sempre a finire che è colpa della donna...

Se a lei va bene vivere così che te frega?

Non hai mai capito, che se una vuole fare una grande storia d'amore con te, non la molla subito? E te lo dice, uno che ha tentato l'impossibile, ho tentato un colpo da 90 e l'ho presa nel chiulo. Con mia moglie partì come una storia di sesso. E dopo 15 anni, lei mi dice, Conte era solo una storia di sesso. Tutto quello che ti ho detto che ti davo, io te l'ho dato.

Tu ti sei rassegnato a tornare da tua moglie.

L'alternativa era benedire questa santa donna che ora tanto stigmatizzi, e sentirti beato, di essere ammesso alla sua corte.

Ci sono donne, mio caro, che quando escono, hanno addosso migliaiaia di euro addosso, ma ti dicono...Senti caro, la gonna me l'ha regalata un amico, le scarpe un ammiratore, e non sai la borsetta...

Ovvio, anche queste donne qui, hanno il loro compagno come comodo rifiugio, direi, l'assicurazione sulla vita.

Se poi incroci, una FEMDOM, apriti cielo, là c'è davvero da combattere.

Nervi saldi e cuore fermo, mio caro.

Come mai le donne più fedeli, ehehehehehehe....sono quelle che nessuno si volta indietro a guardare per la strada? EH?


----------



## Papero (5 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che devo dirti.
> Lei era SERISSIMA ok?
> Sincera con sè stessa fino alle midolla.
> Tu hai perso la testa, solo perchè lei si è concessa a te, come AMA fare con gli uomini che le piacciono.
> ...


eh caro Conte, col senno di poi non posso che quotarti... in effetti c'hai dato. Ma la differenza, credo, tra me e te sta nell'esperienza... io mi sono perso perchè a 40anni non avevo mai preso una botta così forte. La prima volta che ci sono andato a letto ho pensato "faccio di tutto per tornarci un'altra volta poi basta, con questa va a finire che mi brucio" poi invece la situazione mi è sfuggita ed è andata com'è andata. In effetti hai ragione, volevo l'esclusiva e una donna così l'esclusiva non la da a nessuno...


salut


----------



## Eliade (5 Marzo 2010)

Però devo dire che, nonostante non sia sempre d'accordo con lui, il pensiero di contepinceton è affascinante, per certi versi e logico per altri.


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2010)

*ecco...*



Eliade ha detto:


> Però devo dire che, nonostante non sia sempre d'accordo con lui, il pensiero di contepinceton è affascinante, per certi versi e logico per altri.



Perfetta interpretazione, affascinante per certi versi e logico per altri... bisognerebbe solo poter chiarire gli altri versi e le altre logicità.
Nel senso che il post ha una sua carica "oratoria" ma contesto subito la sciocchezza che le donne fedeli non abbiano ammiratori! Magari semplicemente non ci fanno caso e non se ne vantano... 
Oddio é anche vero che ognuno parla del proprio vissuto e fa testo a sé...
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfetta interpretazione, affascinante per certi versi e logico per altri... bisognerebbe solo poter chiarire gli altri versi e le altre logicità.
> Nel senso che il post ha una sua carica "oratoria" ma contesto subito la sciocchezza che le donne fedeli non abbiano ammiratori! Magari semplicemente non ci fanno caso e non se ne vantano...
> Oddio é anche vero che ognuno parla del proprio vissuto e fa testo a sé...
> Bruja


Bru, rileggimi, non ho detto che le donne fedeli non abbiano ammiratori...ho solo detto in altre parole che esistono donne che quando passano fanno restare gli uomini senza fiato. Senti te lo dico in altri termini: con la natura non si scherza. Se io avessi avuto dalla natura le capacità di Horowitz, avrei avuto il suo successo. 

Ci sono donne che diventano il mito della bellezza, e non ci si può fare niente.

Non credo assolutamente che ogni donna possa avere uno stuolo di ammiratori. 
Non credo assolutamente che il bisogno di avere ammiratori sia bisogno di conferme.

Credo piuttosto che esistano donne perfettamente consapevoli del loro ficapower: loro sanno quello che vogliono e come ottenerlo. 

Te lo dico per esperienza vissuta: possono ridurti il cervello in poltiglia.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non stai facendo niente, per ora.
> Stai cercando una soluzione diversa dal tradimento, ma per ora tradisci per non fare nulla.
> Perché non riesci ad accettare la fine del matrimonio?
> Perché trovi più accettabile questo pantano?
> ...


 
Qual è la tua ipotesi Persa? Me la dici per favore?

Le mie ipotesi sono:

1) per i figli (!)

2) perché ho paura, dell'ignoto

3) perché ho passato l'inferno con il mio primo marito e invece adesso non è un inferno per cui mi dico: ma vabbé, non è poi così male, in fondo ho accanto una brava persona, gli voglio bene, lui vuole bene a me, abbiamo tante cose in comune, perché mandare tutto all'aria? perché non c'è più passione? posso trovare un po' di passione all'esterno, ma chissà se posso trovare anche tutto il resto all'esterno...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qual è la tua ipotesi Persa? Me la dici per favore?
> 
> Le mie ipotesi sono:
> 
> ...


Eheheheheeh...sei saggia:up::up::up:
Come dice sempre una mia amica..." Conte, perchè guardi sempre quello che non hai, e non guardi a quello che hai?":up::up:
Poi mia cara...chi troppo vuole nulla stringe


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qual è la tua ipotesi Persa? Me la dici per favore?
> 
> Le mie ipotesi sono:
> 
> ...


Hai mai pensato di darti una calmata Quintina? Possibile che tu non possa resistere senza cornificare? Un pò va bene ma poi basta dai... fallo per i tuoi figli se proprio non riesci a farlo per quel pover'uomo di tuo marito

:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di darti una calmata Quintina? Possibile che tu non possa resistere senza cornificare? Un pò va bene ma poi basta dai... fallo per i tuoi figli se proprio non riesci a farlo per quel pover'uomo di tuo marito
> 
> :unhappy:


 
Ma tesoro che stai dicendo??? Che vuol dire "darti una calmata"??? Non trombo mica tutti i giorni, ho avuto 6 incontri in 2 anni e 3 mesi, 4 volte con una persona e 2 con un'altra ... a sentire te sembra che sia un'invasata maniaca sessuale! mah...

tu quante volte hai trombato con la tua tipa prima di smettere?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di darti una calmata Quintina? Possibile che tu non possa resistere senza cornificare? Un pò va bene ma poi basta dai... fallo per i tuoi figli se proprio non riesci a farlo per quel pover'uomo di tuo marito
> 
> :unhappy:


E perchè mai si dovrebbe calmare? Porco mondo...sempre noi ci dobbiamo rimettere? Che te frega, se a lei va bene così?
Fratello, già ti dissi, tieni a tua moglie, e lei non andrà a zompettare in giro...

Questa legge è più vera di quella di Newton...chiedi ad Anna, che ste robe le sa bene...

E ricordati Papero: sei a rischio...ahi ahi ahi 
Tu le corna le hai messe...

E come si dice?
Chi di corna ferisce, di corna poi patisce...


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tesoro che stai dicendo??? Che vuol dire "darti una calmata"??? Non trombo mica tutti i giorni, ho avuto 6 incontri in 2 anni e 3 mesi, 4 volte con una persona e 2 con un'altra ... a sentire te sembra che sia un'invasata maniaca sessuale! mah...
> 
> tu quante volte hai trombato con la tua tipa prima di smettere?


aaaah allora! credevo molto di più, quasi quotidianamente!!! scusami ma allora cambia tutto! Seriale non sei anzi, sei a livello di vecchiette minchieprive!

Io ho trombato tantissimo, prestazioni magnificamente esagerate! Ora ho come finito il motore 

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tesoro che stai dicendo??? Che vuol dire "darti una calmata"??? Non trombo mica tutti i giorni, ho avuto 6 incontri in 2 anni e 3 mesi, 4 volte con una persona e 2 con un'altra ... a sentire te sembra che sia un'invasata maniaca sessuale! mah...
> 
> tu quante volte hai trombato con la tua tipa prima di smettere?


Ecco visto paperaccio del malaugurio, adesso me la fai agitare...
Quinty dai, non devi mica render conto...
Ma che invasata...però capisci, certa gente si immagina che stiamo sempre dietro a scopare...

Se così fosse, non avremmo tanto tempo per scrivere su tradi...


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè mai si dovrebbe calmare? Porco mondo...sempre noi ci dobbiamo rimettere? Che te frega, se a lei va bene così?
> Fratello, già ti dissi, tieni a tua moglie, e lei non andrà a zompettare in giro...
> 
> Questa legge è più vera di quella di Newton...chiedi ad Anna, che ste robe le sa bene...
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia, tu di corna sei perito?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, tu di corna sei perito?


Figliuolo, io non soffro per corna...ho sempre dato per scontato di avere le corna...perchè figliuolo: Io non conosco una donna sincera.

Tu credi a loro?
Ok, cazzi tuoi.
Hai pagato dei bei prezzi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> aaaah allora! credevo molto di più, quasi quotidianamente!!! scusami ma allora cambia tutto! Seriale non sei anzi, sei a livello di vecchiette minchieprive!
> 
> Io ho trombato tantissimo, prestazioni magnificamente esagerate! Ora ho come finito il motore
> 
> :rotfl:


 
io mi accontento di poco, giusto per non sentirmi del tutto una vecchia minchiapriva :rotfl:

PS Ma non sarai mica dei Pesci anche tu? pare che siano dei grandissimi trombatori ...


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo, io non soffro per corna...ho sempre dato per scontato di avere le corna...perchè figliuolo: Io non conosco una donna sincera.
> 
> Tu credi a loro?
> Ok, cazzi tuoi.
> Hai pagato dei bei prezzi.


Ho creduto ed ho pagato


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io mi accontento di poco, giusto per non sentirmi del tutto una vecchia minchiapriva :rotfl:
> 
> PS Ma non sarai mica dei Pesci anche tu? pare che siano dei grandissimi trombatori ...


No sono un acquario che con la giovane ha dato tutto! Tutto quello che mi ero risparmiato in 25 anni xD

:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> io mi accontento di poco, giusto per non sentirmi del tutto una vecchia minchiapriva :rotfl:
> 
> PS Ma non sarai mica dei Pesci anche tu? pare che siano dei grandissimi trombatori ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....sta qua della minchiapriva....domani vado da chi so io...e le dico..DONNA te lodo...mi sacrifico, oramai, ci stanno troppe minchiaprive...in giro per il paese, qualcuno deve pur rimboccarsi le maniche:

Io sono dei pesci.
Venerdì compio gli anni...
E sarà una festaccia a polenta e scopeton:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ora ho come finito il motore
> 
> :rotfl:


E tua moglie non si lamenta?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E tua moglie non si lamenta?


Shhhhhh....la moglie farà come Quintina...no?


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Shhhhhh....la moglie farà come Quintina...no?


Ma anche no.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma anche no.


Eh mia cara...ste cose non si possono mai provare...
Magari potrebbe non fare niente e ingenerare il sospetto per giocare alla Marì, oppure potrebbe fare la santarellina e tenersi un casso nella manica...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credo piuttosto che esistano donne perfettamente consapevoli del loro *ficapower*: loro sanno quello che vogliono e come ottenerlo.


 No scusate, non vorrei sminuire il senso pronfondo della discussione ma...il ficapower è eccezionale!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Il corrispettivo maschile non mi viene...


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perfetta interpretazione, affascinante per certi versi e logico per altri... bisognerebbe solo poter chiarire gli altri versi e le altre logicità.


OMG, volevo solo dire che è simpatico XD.
 Ognuno ha la sua logica, per certi versi capisco quella del conte (non sempre), anche se non è la mia stessa...sono grave?


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusate, non vorrei sminuire il senso pronfondo della discussione ma...il ficapower è eccezionale!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Il corrispettivo maschile non mi viene...


In questa discussione sono stati coniati due termini che rimarranno nella storia: ficapower e minchiapriva

:rotfl:

Per quanto riguarda il "motore finito" era per dire che i ritmi sopra la media che tenevo li ho ovviamente messi in cantina. con mia moglie si fa l'amore a livelli standard per l'età che abbiamo, credo


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> In questa discussione sono stati coniati due termini che rimarranno nella storia: ficapower e minchiapriva
> 
> :rotfl:


 Capisco la prima...ma il minchiapriva???


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Capisco la prima...ma il minchiapriva???


minchieprive sono le donne che trombano poco e per questo quasi sempre sono in iperacidità 

:rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> minchieprive sono le donne che trombano poco e per questo quasi sempre sono in iperacidità
> 
> :rotfl:


E agli uomini che succede invece?


----------



## Papero (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Capisco la prima...ma il minchiapriva???





MiKa ha detto:


> E agli uomini che succede invece?



Se sono giovani in caso che vengano "sollecitati" gli fanno male le pelotas :mrgreen:

Dopo invece non succede niente, è come se la ficapower non esistesse :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Dopo invece non succede niente, è come se la ficapower non esistesse :mrgreen:


 
Ah... a leggere i giornali non sembrerebbe proprio .


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Se sono giovani in caso che vengano "sollecitati" gli fanno male le pelotas :mrgreen:
> 
> Dopo invece non succede niente, è come se la ficapower non esistesse :mrgreen:


No scusa non mi trovo col senso...
Le donne  conscienti del loro "fascino" usano il ficapower...
Le donne che non fanno troppo sesso sono minchiaprive...

Gli uomini che sono consienti del loro "fascino" usano...?
E quelli che non fanno sesso??? ficacercasi?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> In questa discussione sono stati coniati due termini che rimarranno nella storia: ficapower e minchiapriva
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il "motore finito" era per dire che i ritmi sopra la media che tenevo li ho ovviamente messi in cantina. con mia moglie si fa l'amore a livelli standard per l'età che abbiamo, credo


Peccato: loro imparano come si fa in genere dopo i 40...sempre che abbiano avuto uno bravo al loro fianco, capace di fare scoprire a loro stesse, le potenzialità del loro corpo...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No scusate, non vorrei sminuire il senso pronfondo della discussione ma...il ficapower è eccezionale!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Il corrispettivo maschile non mi viene...


Purtroppo non esiste...
Siamo sempre riusciti ad avere ragione della donne con la clava, soprusi, forza bruta, condizionamenti psicologici...ma per esempio c'è una scena strabiliante in così fan tutte di Brass.

Diana, dopo aver rotto con il maritino va a piangere da un'amica fidata.
L'amica fidate le fa: " A ghe penso mi!".
Va a perorare dal marito la causa di Diana, si vabbè...dai, ha fatto quel che ha fatto, ma insomma...e mostra a lui, a chiarissime lettere come lui, che fa tanto il morigerato, è già bello pronto e cotto per andare con lei, l'amica della moglie, appena lei appunto gli fa certe cosette...irresistibili.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> minchieprive sono le donne che trombano poco e per questo quasi sempre sono in iperacidità
> 
> :rotfl:


Hai voglia...hai voglia!!


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato: loro imparano come si fa in genere dopo i 40...*sempre che abbiano avuto uno bravo al loro fianco, capace di fare scoprire a loro stesse, le potenzialità del loro corpo*...


Cos'è torniamo al discorso Eva nata da una costola di Adamo? Non è questione di bravura, è questione di amore. E vale per entrambi i sessi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Cos'è torniamo al discorso Eva nata da una costola di Adamo? Non è questione di bravura, è questione di amore. E vale per entrambi i sessi.


Per me invece è passione! Proprio passione per il corpo femminile...sondare, vedere, asspoporare, provare, guardare, ascoltare, sentire, assimilare, ascoltare...per me è la capacità di prendere su questo scheletro inanimato e farlo volare al punto di non ritorno, la possibilità di mandarla in estasi.

Mika per me l'amore è anche: Ok, mi fai incazzare, ma ti sopporto, se tu non fossi tu, ti avrei già mandata a cagare per molto meno. Questo è l'amore.

Mika, se da un lato è un'impresa titanica riuscire a soddisfare tutte le esigenze sessuali di una donna ( dopo che gliele hai fatte scoprire), pensiamo a come si riducono quelle che deluse dal sesso. Sfioriscono in fretta e vanno demoralizzate in depressione. Evitano di truccarsi, di pettinarsi, di vestirsi. Non gliene frega più niente di piacere a qualcuno.

Diventano suore...
Ed è la fine.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E agli uomini che succede invece?


Diventano:
1) Musoni
2) Scontrosi
3) Scassapalle
4) Permalosi
5) Odiosi...

Mika a che pro?
Ovvio sempre pronto ad essere irrispettoso, arrogante, sarcastico...ecc..ecc..contro chi non me la vuole dare...

Non ti va di darmela? Ok
Dammi un buon motivo, uno solo perchè io dovrei essere buono, gentile, accondiscendente, premuroso, pieno di attenzioni con te. Uno solo.

Ah si perchè mi ami? Ok
Ma se mi ami, dammela no?
Che ti costa? Niente.
E allora?


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo non esiste...
> Siamo sempre riusciti ad avere ragione della donne con la clava, soprusi, forza bruta, condizionamenti psicologici...ma per esempio c'è una scena strabiliante in così fan tutte di Brass.
> 
> Diana, dopo aver rotto con il maritino va a piangere da un'amica fidata.
> ...


 Non esiste???? 
Ma scusa allora non esistono uomini che riescono a farsi le donne al loro piacimento?????  

Mi manca quel film, ho letto un po' la trama ma decisamente mi irrita molto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non esiste????
> Ma scusa allora non esistono uomini che riescono a farsi le donne al loro piacimento?????
> 
> Mi manca quel film, ho letto un po' la trama ma decisamente mi irrita molto.


No non esistono. Sotto sotto è sempre la donna a decidere. Conquisti una donna solo nella misura che lei si lascia sedurre. 
Posso capire che la trama ti irriti molto, ma vedi quel film fu una provocazione del maestro. Contro le carampane che malgiudicarono il suo precedente film paprika. In questa operina invece abbiamo una fantastica Claudia Koll, sarei morto matto ad avere una compagna così, solare, ridanciana, piena di vita. Se visto con la giusta ironia, e magari assieme ad un compagno a cui si vuol mostrare come siano assurde sia la gelosia che la possessività maschili ( cose con sui so di aver combattuto e vinto), può essere molto piacevole.

Mia moglie adora i film di Tinto Brass in quest'ordine:
Così fan tutte
Fallo
Trasgredire

Se solo tu sapessi quante situazioni il maestro ha dipinto nei suoi films, che qui si ripresentano nel vissuto di molti di noi, faresti un sorrisino.

Poi ovvio, se inneschi la storia che Brass disprezzi le donne, che le faccia passare per oggetti che qui che là...

In Così fan tutte, io ho trovato il mio modo di esperire le donne: che poi si mascherino da altro, ok, che si reprimano ok, che si vietino certe cose ok, ma ai miei occhi le donne sono proprio come sono dipinte là.

Incredibile come lui analizzi l'ingenuità della giovane donna non consapevole, e come lei, divenga scaltra nel confronto con donne più mature e consapevoli.

Tu guardalo con il tuo compagno...e poi mi dici.


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non esistono. Sotto sotto è sempre la donna a decidere. Conquisti una donna solo nella misura che lei si lascia sedurre.
> Posso capire che la trama ti irriti molto, ma vedi quel film fu una provocazione del maestro. Contro le carampane che malgiudicarono il suo precedente film paprika. In questa operina invece abbiamo una fantastica Claudia Koll, sarei morto matto ad avere una compagna così, solare, ridanciana, piena di vita. Se visto con la giusta ironia, e magari assieme ad un compagno a cui si vuol mostrare come siano assurde sia la gelosia che la possessività maschili ( cose con sui so di aver combattuto e vinto), può essere molto piacevole.


 Una volta un uomo più grande mi disse:" Per conquistare una donna ci vogliono due cose: soldi e tempo da spendere". 
Dici che alla fine è sempre la donna a decidere? Può darsi, di certo l'uomo la condiziona molto.
Più che altro mi ha irritato la morale del film: "la sessualità che si riaccende grazie ai tradimenti", mi fa decisamente storcere il naso.



> Mia moglie adora i film di Tinto Brass in quest'ordine:
> Così fan tutte
> Fallo
> Trasgredire


Io ho visto solo Monella, ma decisamente non ci ho trovato un gran chè.
Comunque voglio proprio vederlo 'sto Così fan  tutte, poi apro un topic.
Ho letto un po' le trame, situazioni effettivamente molto veritiere, ma proprio per questo non stuzzicano molto la mia fantasia...


> Se solo tu sapessi quante situazioni il maestro ha dipinto nei suoi films, che qui si ripresentano nel vissuto di molti di noi, faresti un sorrisino.
> Tu guardalo con il tuo compagno...e poi mi dici.


 Ti assicuro che molte situazioni le conosco, anche se non le ho vissute direttamente (e ci mancherebbe pure...).
Quando avrò un compagno fisso, aprirò un topic sull'argomento...:mexican:


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> se da un lato è un'impresa titanica riuscire a soddisfare tutte le esigenze sessuali di una donna *( dopo che gliele hai fatte scoprire)*, pensiamo a come si riducono quelle che deluse dal sesso. Sfioriscono in fretta e vanno demoralizzate in depressione. Evitano di truccarsi, di pettinarsi, di vestirsi. Non gliene frega più niente di piacere a qualcuno.
> 
> Diventano suore...
> Ed è la fine.


Siamo esseri umani, diversi e uguali allo stesso tempo. Contesto il "dopo che gliele hai fatte scoprire". Si scopre INSIEME. Altrimenti non è amore ma potere. Intendiamo il sesso in modo diverso, tutto qui.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti va di darmela? Ok
> Dammi un buon motivo, uno solo perchè io dovrei essere buono, gentile, accondiscendente, premuroso, pieno di attenzioni con te. Uno solo.
> 
> Ah si perchè mi ami? Ok
> ...


Quando si ama davvero non ci si chiede perchè farlo (e non parlo solo di fare "quello" :carneval. Lo si fa e basta.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Siamo esseri umani, diversi e uguali allo stesso tempo. Contesto il "dopo che gliele hai fatte scoprire". Si scopre INSIEME. Altrimenti non è amore ma potere. Intendiamo il sesso in modo diverso, tutto qui.


Si!!! Sul potere...ehm..parli con uno slave che si è ribellato alla sua mistress!!! Conosco benissimo quelle dinamiche.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quando si ama davvero non ci si chiede perchè farlo (e non parlo solo di fare "quello" :carneval. Lo si fa e basta.


Magari fosse così, per il conte, tutto ha sempre avuto un prezzo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una volta un uomo più grande mi disse:" Per conquistare una donna ci vogliono due cose: soldi e tempo da spendere".
> Dici che alla fine è sempre la donna a decidere? Può darsi, di certo l'uomo la condiziona molto.
> Più che altro mi ha irritato la morale del film: "la sessualità che si riaccende grazie ai tradimenti", mi fa decisamente storcere il naso.
> 
> ...


Hai voglia...hai voglia...il denaro e il potere apre il cuore di molte donne. E te lo dice uno che sa benissimo che nella sua zona, le donne hanno sempre guardato come prima istanza il denaro. A me è capitato sentirmi dire, vorrei mettermi con te, sei un bravo ragazzo, ma sai, quell'altro è un partito migliore per i miei genitori. So ste robe.

La morale del film è questa: " Se vivessimo il matrimonio come un film".
Diana, nel film, fa capire bene la differenza tra una botta di allegria e il tradimento del cuore. Se lo guardi e ci apri un topic, mi fai un immenso favore: mi piace che non hai pregiudizi.

Tante donne oggi "scelgono" di non avere un compagno fisso. 

Monella? Beh senti, sai che l'ho regalato ad una coppia di amici che erano identici a quei due di Monella? Era divertentissimo con loro...io mettevo benzina sull'esibizionismo di lei, e mi godevo un mondo a vedere quando lui perdeva le staffe per le sue esagerazioni...è bello veder crescere la gioventù.

Mi pare che bastardo dentro, possa confermarci come col denaro insomma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Qual è la tua ipotesi Persa? Me la dici per favore?
> 
> Le mie ipotesi sono:
> 
> ...





quintina ha detto:


> Ma tesoro che stai dicendo??? Che vuol dire "darti una calmata"??? Non trombo mica tutti i giorni, ho avuto 6 incontri in 2 anni e 3 mesi, 4 volte con una persona e 2 con un'altra ... a sentire te sembra che sia un'invasata maniaca sessuale! mah...
> 
> tu quante volte hai trombato con la tua tipa prima di smettere?


La mia ipotesi completa le parti evidenziate.
Non vuoi perdere quel conforto che dà una relazione stabile e soprattutto hai paura di scoprire che lui sta "agendo" più di te e che se proponessi una separazione non ne sarebbe sconvolto.


----------



## MK (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia...hai voglia...il denaro e il potere apre il cuore di molte donne. E te lo dice uno che sa benissimo che nella sua zona, le donne hanno sempre guardato come prima istanza il denaro. A me è capitato sentirmi dire, vorrei mettermi con te, sei un bravo ragazzo, ma sai, quell'altro è un partito migliore per i miei genitori. So ste robe.


Sono donne cresciute pensando di non poter avere un valore se non in quanto mogli di uomini che possona garantire un benessere economico. E si tira avanti con gli amanti. Triste ma accade. Quello che non comprendo è perchè anche gli uomini ci credano e continuino a contribuire a questa cosa.


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia...hai voglia...il denaro e il potere apre il cuore di molte donne. E te lo dice uno che sa benissimo che nella sua zona, le donne hanno sempre guardato come prima istanza il denaro. A me è capitato sentirmi dire, vorrei mettermi con te, sei un bravo ragazzo, ma sai, quell'altro è un partito migliore per i miei genitori. So ste robe.
> 
> La morale del film è questa: " Se vivessimo il matrimonio come un film".
> Diana, nel film, fa capire bene la differenza tra una botta di allegria e il tradimento del cuore. Se lo guardi e ci apri un topic, mi fai un immenso favore: mi piace che non hai pregiudizi.
> ...


 Allora non potevo aspettare, ho scaricato e visto il film (il torrent non è mai stato così veloce  ). 
Decisamente sono molto irritata per poter aprire un topic sull'argomento, rischierei di essere davvero volgare. 
Non ho parole, io non ho pregiudizi, però da qui ..va bè, poi ne discuto sul topic.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sono donne cresciute pensando di non poter avere un valore se non in quanto mogli di uomini che possona garantire un benessere economico. E si tira avanti con gli amanti. Triste ma accade. Quello che non comprendo è perchè anche gli uomini ci credano e continuino a contribuire a questa cosa.


Mika ci sono donne e donne.
Quelle che da noi hanno fatto come ideale: la bella casa, il marito danaroso ecc...ecc...
Quelle che hanno scelto di impegnarsi nello studio e di camminare con le loro gambe a prescindere dal compagno.

Come dice Junger, l'animale domestico porta in sè la triste condizione dell'animale di carne da macello.

In altre parole quelle donne hanno investito solo sul fatto di essere una vera vetrina per il buon partito che sposavano. Infatti quei mariti avevano solo bisogno di una famiglia come status simbol...

Ma loro possono sempre dirti...tu con la tua laurea come ti vesti? Sei una sfigata.

Ognuno di noi ha la sua natura. 
In base a questa natura ci sono cose naturali.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora non potevo aspettare, ho scaricato e visto il film (il torrent non è mai stato così veloce  ).
> Decisamente sono molto irritata per poter aprire un topic sull'argomento, rischierei di essere davvero volgare.
> Non ho parole, io non ho pregiudizi, però da qui ..va bè, poi ne discuto sul topic.


Non ti arrabbiare...che ci posso fare io se le donne che ho conosciuto sono tutte così? Ma guarda che io le adoro perchè sono così. Casomai mi pare che siano i maschi che in quel film, facciano la figura del cioccolatino.:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare...che ci posso fare io se le donne che ho conosciuto sono tutte così? Ma guarda che io le adoro perchè sono così. Casomai mi pare che siano i maschi che in quel film, facciano la figura del cioccolatino.:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Beh se a te piacciono così e le incontri tutte così...ben venga!
Buon per te! :mexican:
Direi che i maschi in quel film sono cornuti, mazziati e pure felici di esserlo! 

Comunque ho aperto il topic in Amore e Sesso.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh se a te piacciono così e le incontri tutte così...ben venga!
> Buon per te! :mexican:
> Direi che i maschi in quel film sono cornuti, mazziati e pure felici di esserlo!
> 
> Comunque ho aperto il topic in Amore e Sesso.


Beh...ehm..Eliade, ehm, come dirti...ehm...io so con certezza che certi uomini son cornuti, capisci? Ehm... Grazie per aver aperto il topic, ma nel film è dipinto molto bene il contepinceton: sono il signor silvio!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Per me ci sono tanti maschi che son cornuti e vivono felici, perchè non lo sanno...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...ehm..Eliade, ehm, come dirti...ehm...io so con certezza che certi uomini son cornuti, capisci? Ehm... Grazie per aver aperto il topic, ma nel film è dipinto molto bene il contepinceton: sono il signor silvio!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Per me ci sono tanti maschi che son cornuti e vivono felici, perchè non lo sanno...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Vuoi dire che gli hai poggiato tu le corna sul capo? 
Beh contento chi è cornuto e felice di essere tale, contenti tutti! 
Il Sig. Silvio??? Quello che rimane a bocca asciutta alla fine??? :rotfl:
Scherzo...


----------



## lele51 (7 Marzo 2010)

Quinty dear.. your phone number is...????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Marzo 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> Quinty dear.. your phone number is...????


 

e per quale oscuro motivo dovrei dirlo proprio a te?

Non mi pare di avere mai avuto a che fare con te, non mi pare neanche che tu sia mai intervenuto in qualche discussione in cui ero coinvolta, in poche parole: chi caxxo sei??? devo dedurre che vuoi il mio numero di telefono perché ti sei fatto l'idea che la molli a destra e a manca... è così?


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Marzo 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> Quinty dear.. your phone number is...????


Decisamente un'uscita di pessimo gusto...


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> e per quale oscuro motivo dovrei dirlo proprio a te?
> 
> Non mi pare di avere mai avuto a che fare con te, non mi pare neanche che tu sia mai intervenuto in qualche discussione in cui ero coinvolta, in poche parole: chi caxxo sei??? devo dedurre che vuoi il mio numero di telefono perché ti sei fatto l'idea che la molli a destra e a manca... è così?


fai bene ad incazzarti.. roba da matti...
vedi come sono i deduttri?
deducono a cazzo che sei così o colà senza nemmeno conoscerti..


----------



## bastardo dentro (8 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia...hai voglia...il denaro e il potere apre il cuore di molte donne. E te lo dice uno che sa benissimo che nella sua zona, le donne hanno sempre guardato come prima istanza il denaro. A me è capitato sentirmi dire, vorrei mettermi con te, sei un bravo ragazzo, ma sai, quell'altro è un partito migliore per i miei genitori. So ste robe.
> 
> La morale del film è questa: " Se vivessimo il matrimonio come un film".
> Diana, nel film, fa capire bene la differenza tra una botta di allegria e il tradimento del cuore. Se lo guardi e ci apri un topic, mi fai un immenso favore: mi piace che non hai pregiudizi.
> ...


mah? ho amici single la cui porsche è sempre oggetto di molte attenzioni.... ma solo da parte di qualche sciaquetta. è più forse al posizione di potere che esercita fascino sulle donne ma vedo anche che se tu un uomo (coniugato) sta sulle sue ed è serio non è poi oggetto di grandi attenzioni. ad esempio, io ho una assistente che non disdegna abbigliamento vistoso, scollature, minigonne etc etc. ogni tanto, mi sembra, ammicchi anche un pò. è una bella ragazza per carità però.....il suo desiderio di volermi sedurre, di irretirmi, quando ho l'ufficio con le foto della mia famiglia ben in vista, la fede al dito.... tanto che un giorno le vorrei dire: " ok ... ho capito sei molto carina ma ... insomma.... non si può...". Non che mi infastidisca, non è mai volgare o ammiccante, però noto che vuole attirare al mia attenzione... io cerco sempre di essere serio, distaccato, di non indugiare troppo sulle scollature o mentre accavalla le gambe. basta questo e si riesce astare tranquilli... ma mi sono sempre chiesto se lo faccia per la posizione che copro o più semplicemente per come sono (esteticamente). non sono da buttare ma insomma .... ormai i quaranta incombono e lo sport non è più quotidiano...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amoremio (8 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mah? ho amici single la cui porsche è sempre oggetto di molte attenzioni.... ma solo da parte di qualche sciaquetta. è più forse al posizione di potere che esercita fascino sulle donne ma vedo anche che se tu un uomo (coniugato) sta sulle sue ed è serio non è poi oggetto di grandi attenzioni. ad esempio, io ho una assistente che non disdegna abbigliamento vistoso, scollature, minigonne etc etc. ogni tanto, mi sembra, ammicchi anche un pò. è una bella ragazza per carità però.....il suo desiderio di volermi sedurre, di irretirmi, quando ho l'ufficio con le foto della mia famiglia ben in vista, la fede al dito.... tanto che un giorno le vorrei dire: " ok ... ho capito sei molto carina ma ... insomma.... non si può...". Non che mi infastidisca, non è mai volgare o ammiccante, però noto che vuole attirare al mia attenzione... io cerco sempre di essere serio, distaccato, di non indugiare troppo sulle scollature o mentre accavalla le gambe. basta questo e si riesce astare tranquilli... ma *mi sono sempre chiesto* se lo faccia per la posizione che copro o più semplicemente per come sono (esteticamente). non sono da buttare ma insomma .... ormai i quaranta incombono e lo sport non è più quotidiano...
> 
> bastardo dentro


ma scusa,

guardandoti in giro, leggendo i giornali ...

non ti rispondi da solo?


basta un solo esempio per capire l'importanza del fisico palestrato, dello sguardo intelligente, dell'età, della bellezza, del fascino di un uomo:

bondi


----------



## MK (8 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mah? ho amici single la cui porsche è sempre oggetto di molte attenzioni....


Conoscevo un uomo che appena separato si è comprato la porsche. Mi sono sempre chiesta il perché .

BD posso chiederti come l'ha presa la fine della vostra storia l'altra? Se puoi e vuoi rispondere ovviamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2010)

*per Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mia ipotesi completa le parti evidenziate.
> Non vuoi perdere quel conforto che dà una relazione stabile e soprattutto *hai paura di scoprire che lui sta "agendo" più di te e che se proponessi una separazione non ne sarebbe sconvolto*.


 
magari sarà anche così... però perché lui ogni tanto, così senza alcun motivo apparente e in frangenti del tutto casuali, mi dice "Ti prego non mi lasciare"?


----------



## Papero (8 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> magari sarà anche così... però perché lui ogni tanto, così senza alcun motivo apparente e in frangenti del tutto casuali, mi dice "Ti prego non mi lasciare"?


Chi te lo dice? tuo marito o il tuo amante? 

Come si spiega che penso spesso al fatto che la mia ex adesso ha una nuova storia? non provo più niente, assoltamente niente per lei eppure ogni tanto, da quando mi hanno detto che ha un nuovo amante, ci penso... e mi viene tristezza per quel pover'uomo di suo marito che avevo tentato di mettere in guardia 3/4 anni fa, quando la mia storia finì...


----------



## Anna A (8 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Chi te lo dice? tuo marito o il tuo amante?
> 
> Come si spiega che penso spesso al fatto che la mia ex adesso ha una nuova storia? non provo più niente, assoltamente niente per lei eppure ogni tanto, da quando mi hanno detto che ha un nuovo amante, ci penso... e mi viene tristezza per quel pover'uomo di suo marito che avevo tentato di mettere in guardia 3/4 anni fa, quando la mia storia finì...


per non provare più niente te ne interessi anche troppo..


----------



## Papero (8 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per non provare più niente te ne interessi anche troppo..


Dopo tutto questo tempo non provo interessi. Magari provo un desiderio di rivalsa perchè quando finì la storia lei mi fece del male, parecchio male... e ora vederla bella felice con quel pover'uomo ignaro mi disturba un pò...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> *Chi te lo dice? tuo marito o il tuo amante?*


 
Me lo dice mio marito.

Il mio amante non è un "vero" amante, è più un mio amico con cui mi è capitato di fare sesso in due occasioni. Non abbiamo una vera storia, anche se ci sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni, ma la storia non è quella tra due amanti innamorati, non ci siamo mai detti cose come "ti amo" o "mi manchi tanto"... e non mi direbbe mai "ti prego non mi lasciare" anche perché non avrebbe senso. Noi ci sentiamo spesso, parliamo molto bene, di tante cose, adesso collaboriamo pure nella gestione di un sito web, facciamo un sacco di battute, ci divertiamo, ma non siamo una coppia di amanti clandestini tipo Diane Lane e Olivier Martinez in Unfaithful


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> magari sarà anche così... però perché lui ogni tanto, così senza alcun motivo apparente e in frangenti del tutto casuali, mi dice "Ti prego non mi lasciare"?


 Allora non vuole.
Comunque me lo diceva anche il mio...


----------



## Papero (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Me lo dice mio marito.
> 
> Il mio amante non è un "vero" amante, è più un mio amico con cui mi è capitato di fare sesso in due occasioni. Non abbiamo una vera storia, anche se ci sentiamo praticamente tutti i giorni, ma la storia non è quella tra due amanti innamorati, non ci siamo mai detti cose come "ti amo" o "mi manchi tanto"... e non mi direbbe mai "ti prego non mi lasciare" anche perché non avrebbe senso. Noi ci sentiamo spesso, parliamo molto bene, di tante cose, adesso collaboriamo pure nella gestione di un sito web, facciamo un sacco di battute, ci divertiamo, ma non siamo una coppia di amanti clandestini tipo Diane Lane e Olivier Martinez in Unfaithful


capito... è una specie di trombamico :mrgreen:


----------



## giobbe (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> magari sarà anche così... però perché lui ogni tanto, così senza alcun motivo apparente e in frangenti del tutto casuali, mi dice "Ti prego non mi lasciare"?


	 	 Quintina, la tua situazione matrimoniale è ben complicata.
 Provo ad analizzarla anche se sinceramente non ci ho capito molto e pertanto riempio le lacune con l'immaginazione. Per questo chiedo scusa in anticipo.

 Tu tradisci saltuariamente tuo marito senza essere innamorata dell'amante, senza chiedere o dare amore, senza neanche parlare d'amore. Esiste solo fisicità e un po' di affinità intellettuale. Ogni tanto “fai il pieno di sesso” e stai tranquilla per alcuni mesi.
 Cosa denota questo tuo comportamento? Secondo me hai paura d'invecchiare, paura che la libido si affievolisca sempre più e che finisca per scomparire come è accaduto per tuo marito.
 Tuo marito è molto enigmatico: è veramente difficile cercare d'indovinare cosa gli passa per la testa.
 Forse ha problemi fisici che impediscono l'erezione oppure ti tradisce. Io, così a naso, direi che forse il problema consiste nel fatto che lui non ti stimi più come moglie.
 Forse ha le prove che lo tradisci oppure ne ha quasi la certezza perché passi un sacco di tempo in chat, Messenger e cose del genere. Chissà, potrebbe anche darsi che lui pensi di meritarselo essendo stato il primo a tradire. Può darsi che, in seguito al suo tradimento, anche tu abbia perso la stima di tuo marito. Se quella ferita è stata curata bene lo sai solo tu.
 Lui stesso ti ha autorizzato a tradirlo perché non prova il desiderio di fare l'amore con te. Mi sembra un uomo che ha perso la speranza e la voglia di vivere, il desiderio di costruire qualcosa.
 Perché ti implora di non lasciarlo? Non lo so. Forse non vuole affrontare più fallimenti, separazioni, drammi e tristezze conseguenti.
 La vostra è una situazione molto complicata e sinceramente non vedo ne in te ne in tuo marito la volontà di porre rimedio.
 Avete lasciato mummificare il vostro matrimonio e adesso non avete l'intenzione o la forza per risvegliarlo.
 In una coppia il matrimonio contribuisce a dare un senso alla vita dei coniugi. Nel vostro caso non è più così, state insieme solo per mancanza di alternative migliori. Non c'è più magia, non c'è più quell'aurea di sacralità nella vostra unione.
 L'uomo ha bisogno di cose che diano un senso alla sua vita altrimenti rischia di cadere lentamente nella depressione più cupa.
 Il vostro matrimonio l'avete praticamente seppellito, pertanto tu e tuo marito dovreste cercare il senso della vostra vita in qualcos'altro: nei figli, nella soddisfazione professionale, nello studio.
 Tutti dobbiamo avere un motivo per alzarci ogni mattino con disposizione, voglia di vivere e di lottare per qualcosa o qualcuno.


----------



## bastardo dentro (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Conoscevo un uomo che appena separato si è comprato la porsche. Mi sono sempre chiesta il perché .
> 
> BD posso chiederti come l'ha presa la fine della vostra storia l'altra? Se puoi e vuoi rispondere ovviamente.


nessun problema nel risponderti.. Lei aveva programmato un figlio con il marito ed io ho chiuso - definitivamente - senza revivals etc. circa 4 mesi dopo con un sms mi ha informato di essere incinta e un paio settimane dopo le ho chiesto di non vederci più e da all'ora - circa 3 anni - non ho più notizie

bastardo dentro


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Giobbe...dai consiglia il rinnovo dei voti matrimoniali...è divertente come panacea a tutti i mali! Comunque concordo con te su tutto e sono quasi certo che il marito si stia punendo peril tradimento fatto, semplicemente loro due non hanno superato quel fatto, ci hanno creduto ma era tutto falso!


----------



## Eliade (9 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ma mi sono sempre chiesto se lo faccia per la posizione che copro o più semplicemente per come sono (esteticamente). non sono da buttare ma insomma


La posizione che ricopri potrebbe essere un bel incentivo, ma se le interessasse la carriera facile avrebbe fatti di meglio.
Secondo me conta di più il fatto che non le dai corda, per le donne che vogliono essere notate non c'è cosa peggiore della poca o nulla attenzione. :mexican:
Ho avuto l'impressione, leggendo le tue parole, che sia una di quelle che te la farebbe solo odorare. :carneval:


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> nessun problema nel risponderti..* Lei aveva programmato un figlio con il marito ed io ho chiuso - definitivamente* - senza revivals etc. circa 4 mesi dopo con un sms mi ha informato di essere incinta e un paio settimane dopo le ho chiesto di non vederci più e da all'ora - circa 3 anni - non ho più notizie
> 
> bastardo dentro


Grazie, capisco e apprezzo il tuo comportamento onesto. Mi viene da chiederti, se lei si fosse comportata diversamente avresti preso la stessa decisione?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quintina, la tua situazione matrimoniale è ben complicata.
> Provo ad analizzarla anche se sinceramente non ci ho capito molto e pertanto riempio le lacune con l'immaginazione. Per questo chiedo scusa in anticipo.
> 
> Tu tradisci saltuariamente tuo marito senza essere innamorata dell'amante, senza chiedere o dare amore, senza neanche parlare d'amore. Esiste solo fisicità e un po' di affinità intellettuale. Ogni tanto “fai il pieno di sesso” e stai tranquilla per alcuni mesi.
> ...


 
Caro Giobbe,

su certe cose direi che ci hai preso in pieno, su altre un po' meno, ma è naturale, visto che non sei dentro alla situazione e puoi solo farti delle idee da ciò che scrivo io, e quindi quello che hai è solo il mio quadro della cosa, che peraltro potrebbe essere anche diverso da quello di mio marito.

Quando dici "Secondo me hai paura d'invecchiare, paura che la libido si affievolisca sempre più e che finisca per scomparire come è accaduto per tuo marito"... più che paura, io sento di avere ancora voglia di fare sesso, infatti quando mi capita di farlo mi piace, mi piace tanto.

In secondo luogo: non credo che mio marito abbia problemi fisici, e sinceramente non credo neanche che mi tradisca, anche se ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi. Lui semplicemente non ha voglia di farlo. Quando ci vediamo è sempre stanco morto. Lui è uno ossessionato dal lavoro, è una persona molto molto ambiziosa e lavora anche 12 ore al giorno. Ci incrociamo poco, al mattino, quando comunque ci sono duemila cose da fare in pochissimo tempo perché io devo portare i bambini a scuola e poi scappo al lavoro, e alla sera, ma lui torna molto tardi, alcune volte io sono già a letto a dormire.

Inoltre: io non passo un sacco di tempo in chat. Non sono nemmeno su Messenger. Spesso mentre lavoro ho anche Facebook aperto e allora faccio un po' qua e un po' là, e allora magari mando un messaggio e ne leggo un altro, oppure scrivo qui sul forum, ma in realtà chatto molto poco. E non credo proprio che mio marito abbia le prove che l'ho tradito. 

E poi non è vero che è un uomo che ha perso la voglia di vivere. Però tutte le sue energie le incanala sul lavoro. E' quello che si definisce "workaholic", uno dipendente dal lavoro. Lavora molto più del necessario, è maniaco, deve controllare sempre tutto, non delega niente di niente, pensa che i suoi collaboratori e i suoi subalterni non siano in grado di fare le cose bene come lui.

Forse questo invece è vero: "state insieme solo per mancanza di alternative migliori. Non c'è più magia, non c'è più quell'aurea di sacralità nella vostra unione." Forse sì. La magia sicuramente non c'è più.

Ma quando invece dici: "Il vostro matrimonio l'avete praticamente seppellito, pertanto tu e tuo marito dovreste cercare il senso della vostra vita in qualcos'altro: nei figli, nella soddisfazione professionale, nello studio. Tutti dobbiamo avere un motivo per alzarci ogni mattino con disposizione, voglia di vivere e di lottare per qualcosa o qualcuno"... vedi, è proprio questo il punto: entrambi stiamo cercando il senso della nostra vita in altre cose: entrambi siamo molto impegnati e soddisfatti professionalmente, lui ha una posizione molto più prestigiosa e renumerativa della mia, ma anche il mio lavoro è molto stimolante e gratificante. Io poi sono una mamma molto presente per i miei figli. Lui per loro invece non c'è. Li vede solo tre quarti d'ora alla mattina. E poi il giorno che sta a casa e quando andiamo in vacanza. Ma è anche per questo che mi faccio un sacco di menate: se mi separassi i bambini non potrebbero più condividere nemmeno questi momenti con lui, e invece sono così felici quando siamo tutti e 4 insieme.

Insomma che devo fare? Separarmi? Perché? Io non sto così male in questo matrimonio, anche senza magia. Oppure rimanere con mio marito ma smettere di cercare "distrazioni"? E rassegnarmi ad una vita senza sesso a neanche 40 anni?


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, magari un discorso a tuo marito potrebbe servire, cioè capisco lavorare, ma si lavora per vivere, non si vive per lavorare. Capisco avere soddisfazioni lavorative, ma forse dovresti convincere lui che si riesce ad averle anche in meno tempo, in fondo le persone più capaci sono quelle che hanno anche la capacità di avere tempo libero. Se incanala tutto se stesso in molte meno ore a lavoro potrebbe avere anche l'opportunità di vedere quella cosa che sta perdendo, la vita!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, magari un discorso a tuo marito potrebbe servire, cioè capisco lavorare, ma si lavora per vivere, non si vive per lavorare. Capisco avere soddisfazioni lavorative, ma forse dovresti convincere lui che si riesce ad averle anche in meno tempo, in fondo le persone più capaci sono quelle che hanno anche la capacità di avere tempo libero. Se incanala tutto se stesso in molte meno ore a lavoro potrebbe avere anche l'opportunità di vedere quella cosa che sta perdendo, la vita!


 
Daniele sono quasi 12 anni che gli faccio discorsi di questo tipo. Lui risponde sempre che è questione di tempo, che entro 2 anni (2 anni che si rinnovano ogni 2 anni) le cose cambieranno, perché diventerà il capo assoluto, ecc. ecc. Ormai mi sono rassegnata, tanto lo so che è fatto così e non cambierà mai. Anzi, quando sarà davvero il capo assoluto sarà ancora peggio. A dire il vero è un pochino migliorato rispetto ai primi tempi perché perlomeno quando siamo in vacanza non passa più tutto il giorno al telefono in diretta con l'ufficio, però per il resto... la sua routine lavorativa non è cambiata di una virgola. Anzi è peggiorata. Una volta tornava a casa alle 8. Poi 5 anni fa ha cambiato ufficio (proprio quando era appena nata la bimba) e ha cominciato a lavorare addirittura fino alle 11. E non ditemi che è perché nel nuovo ufficio ha qualche collega strafiga perché ci sono stata negli orari più improbabili ed effettivamente sono sempre a lavorare. Non mi chiedete che lavoro è perché non voglio scendere nei particolari per ovvi motivi (non vorrei mai che qualcuno potesse riconoscerci), però è un lavoro che in effetti DEVE andare avanti fino alle 23-24, anche se non tutti rimangono fino alla fine, però lui sì, sempre, perché se no gli altri "combinano casini"


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele sono quasi 12 anni che gli faccio discorsi di questo tipo. Lui risponde sempre che è questione di tempo, che entro 2 anni (2 anni che si rinnovano ogni 2 anni) le cose cambieranno, perché diventerà il capo assoluto, ecc. ecc. Ormai mi sono rassegnata, tanto lo so che è fatto così e non cambierà mai.


 
E' sempre stato così o c'è stato un momento particolare nel quale è cambiato il suo approccio col lavoro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' sempre stato così o c'è stato un momento particolare nel quale è cambiato il suo approccio col lavoro?


 
Sempre stato così. A sentire i suoi familiari poi la questione del "tra due anni le cose cambieranno..." va avanti da prima ancora che lo conoscessi io


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sempre stato così. A sentire i suoi familiari poi la questione del "tra due anni le cose cambieranno..." va avanti da prima ancora che lo conoscessi io


Quindi sei cambiata tu, quando l'hai conosciuto ti andava bene così, o hai sperato che le sue rassicurazioni "prima o poi cambierà" fossero fondate. E' un problema di paura dell'intimità, credo; se nemmeno l'amore è riuscito a modificare questo atteggiamento la vedo dura...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele sono quasi 12 anni che gli faccio discorsi di questo tipo. Lui risponde sempre che è questione di tempo, che entro 2 anni (2 anni che si rinnovano ogni 2 anni) le cose cambieranno, perché diventerà il capo assoluto, ecc. ecc. Ormai mi sono rassegnata, tanto lo so che è fatto così e non cambierà mai. Anzi, quando sarà davvero il capo assoluto sarà ancora peggio. A dire il vero è un pochino migliorato rispetto ai primi tempi perché perlomeno quando siamo in vacanza non passa più tutto il giorno al telefono in diretta con l'ufficio, però per il resto... la sua routine lavorativa non è cambiata di una virgola. Anzi è peggiorata. Una volta tornava a casa alle 8. Poi 5 anni fa ha cambiato ufficio (proprio quando era appena nata la bimba) e ha cominciato a lavorare addirittura fino alle 11. E non ditemi che è perché nel nuovo ufficio ha qualche collega strafiga perché ci sono stata negli orari più improbabili ed effettivamente sono sempre a lavorare. Non mi chiedete che lavoro è perché non voglio scendere nei particolari per ovvi motivi (non vorrei mai che qualcuno potesse riconoscerci), però è un lavoro che in effetti DEVE andare avanti fino alle 23-24, anche se non tutti rimangono fino alla fine, però lui sì, sempre, perché se no gli altri "combinano casini"


quindi va al lavoro tardi la mattina
potresti trovare il modo di coinvolgerlo in quelle ore?


anch'io lavoro spesso 12 ore al giorno 
e anche mio marito

ma cerchiamo di adeguarci per quanto possibile per ritagliarci degli spazi comuni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Caro Giobbe,
> 
> su certe cose direi che ci hai preso in pieno, su altre un po' meno, ma è naturale, visto che non sei dentro alla situazione e puoi solo farti delle idee da ciò che scrivo io, e quindi quello che hai è solo il mio quadro della cosa, che peraltro potrebbe essere anche diverso da quello di mio marito.
> 
> ...


 E il sesso saltuario con il tuo "trombamico" risolve il tuo, giusto, bisogno di una vita sentimentale?
I figli di quelle briciole del padre non se ne fanno molto e, dopo una separazione, lui avrebbe l'obbligo di ritagliarsi tempo per loro.
Per me lui è un depresso che cura la depressione nel lavoro (comprendo che ci sono lavori come politica, sindacato, giornali, tv, ospedali, alberghi, imprenditoria che richiedono orari poco umani, ma lui esagera) e tu sei depressa di conseguenza e ti curi con qualche insignificante rapporto sessuale (non dirmi che a quarantanni ti basta?!!! ).
Vai a parlare con un avvocato e ...liberati.


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

A Quintina!!! Mio padre 3 mesi di ferie all'anno si faceva ed i soldi li aveva eccome ed era oltretutto conosciuto in città...e tutto fatto con le sue manine, ma per me c'era sempre.
Tuo marito deve togliersi di mezzo quella idea che sa fare tutto lui, il vero "capo" è quello che sa anche comprendere i punti di forza di chi gli sta sotto e sa delegare alla persona giusta, una persona che segue tutto può farlo ma mai comanderà la baracca, gli manca quel quid per saper valutare i punti di forza delle persone, quindi lui ti sta a prendere in giro. Quintina, lui ha bisogno di crescere, non sto scherzando, è rimasto ancorato ad idee di lavoro paleolitiche!


----------



## MK (9 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> dopo una separazione, lui avrebbe l'obbligo di ritagliarsi tempo per loro.


Avrebbe, appunto. Non è detto che lo ritagli, anzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Avrebbe, appunto. Non è detto che lo ritagli, anzi.


 E allora resterà la situazione attuale di rapporto con il padre, ma chiarezza e maggiore serenità per la madre...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quindi sei cambiata tu, quando l'hai conosciuto ti andava bene così, o hai sperato che le sue rassicurazioni "prima o poi cambierà" fossero fondate. E' un problema di paura dell'intimità, credo; se nemmeno l'amore è riuscito a modificare questo atteggiamento la vedo dura...


Mi andava bene così, ma fino a 5 anni fa la situazione era leggermente diversa: lui tornava alle 8, e ogni tanto poteva capitare che lavorasse al sabato, ma non tutti i weekend, e le domeniche comunque era sempre a casa. La cosa era più umana


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi va al lavoro tardi la mattina
> potresti trovare il modo di coinvolgerlo in quelle ore?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il problema è che io invece esco presto, quindi non ci incrociamo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E il sesso saltuario con il tuo "trombamico" risolve il tuo, giusto, bisogno di una vita sentimentale?
> I figli di quelle briciole del padre non se ne fanno molto e, dopo una separazione, lui avrebbe l'obbligo di ritagliarsi tempo per loro.
> Per me lui è un depresso che cura la depressione nel lavoro (comprendo che ci sono lavori come politica, sindacato, giornali, tv, ospedali, alberghi, imprenditoria che richiedono orari poco umani, ma lui esagera) e tu sei depressa di conseguenza e ti curi con qualche insignificante rapporto sessuale (non dirmi che a quarantanni ti basta?!!! ).
> Vai a parlare con un avvocato e ...liberati.


 
credo che tu abbia ragione

però io ho una paura maledetta. Ho paura, di tutto. Ho paura che un giorno i miei figli me lo rinfaccino. Ho paura di pentirmene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> A Quintina!!! Mio padre 3 mesi di ferie all'anno si faceva ed i soldi li aveva eccome ed era oltretutto conosciuto in città...e tutto fatto con le sue manine, ma per me c'era sempre.
> Tuo marito deve togliersi di mezzo quella idea che sa fare tutto lui, il vero "capo" è quello che sa anche comprendere i punti di forza di chi gli sta sotto e sa delegare alla persona giusta, una persona che segue tutto può farlo ma mai comanderà la baracca, gli manca quel quid per saper valutare i punti di forza delle persone, quindi lui ti sta a prendere in giro. Quintina, lui ha bisogno di crescere, non sto scherzando, è rimasto ancorato ad idee di lavoro paleolitiche!


 
Daniele io queste cose le so! Sono anni che gliele ripeto. Ma le cose non cambiano nella sostanza. Lui fa tante promesse, sempre, ma le cose non cambiano. Non so nemmeno più se ci crede davvero alle cose che promette. Poi ripete sempre che suo padre invece era un fallito e che i suoi figli invece saranno orgogliosi di lui, di avere un padre che è un uomo di successo, che li porta in vacanza in alberghi a 5 stelle, mentre lui non ha mai fatto una vacanza in tutta la vita fino a quando non ha cominciato a lavorare perché la sua famiglia non se lo poteva permettere


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, posso suggerirti di sminuire quello che tuo marito fa al lavoro davanti a lui e a invece rendere grande quelle poche cose che fa in famiglia? Se capisse che i suoi figli non saranno orgogliosi di lui per il suo lavoro ma per quello che ha fatto per loro, per l'amore dato allora capirà che ora come ora si sta scavando la strada del fallito lui stesso. Se l'essere uno spiantato per i figli può essere un male, non vuol dire che il contrario sia un bene, il giusto sta nel mezzo e lui sta facendo come suo padre, ma all'opposto, una esagerazione totale.
Mio padre mi fece fare le più belle vacanze della mia vita, ma c'era per me, aveva dei difetti, lo ammetto tutt'ora ma mi voleva bene. Ho ancora bellissimi ricordi di quando mi svegliava in maniere assurde. Io quello che ricordo di lui sono le cose belle vissute insieme, non il fatto che per "gli altri" fosse un uomo di successo, a me da figlio non fotte nulla questo.
Se capirà che il fallimento o no di un uomo non si basa sulla sua posizione sociale, ma sulla sua famiglia, allora sarà cresciuto, se no rimarrà quel bambino che ha avuto poco da piccolo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, posso suggerirti di sminuire quello che tuo marito fa al lavoro davanti a lui e a invece rendere grande quelle poche cose che fa in famiglia? Se capisse che i suoi figli non saranno orgogliosi di lui per il suo lavoro ma per quello che ha fatto per loro, per l'amore dato allora capirà che ora come ora si sta scavando la strada del fallito lui stesso. Se l'essere uno spiantato per i figli può essere un male, non vuol dire che il contrario sia un bene, il giusto sta nel mezzo e lui sta facendo come suo padre, ma all'opposto, una esagerazione totale.
> Mio padre mi fece fare le più belle vacanze della mia vita, ma c'era per me, aveva dei difetti, lo ammetto tutt'ora ma mi voleva bene. Ho ancora bellissimi ricordi di quando mi svegliava in maniere assurde. Io quello che ricordo di lui sono le cose belle vissute insieme, non il fatto che per "gli altri" fosse un uomo di successo, a me da figlio non fotte nulla questo.
> Se capirà che il fallimento o no di un uomo non si basa sulla sua posizione sociale, ma sulla sua famiglia, allora sarà cresciuto, se no rimarrà quel bambino che ha avuto poco da piccolo.


Che tu ci creda o no, io queste cose gliele ho ripetute fino allo sfinimento... Adesso mi sono stufata di sentirmi sempre dire che ho ragione ma di non vedere mai nessun cambiamento. Io credo fermamente che lui abbia dei grossi problemi che siano originati nella sua infanzia/adolescenza (non per niente ha avuto in passato problemi di dipendenza di vario tipo), e che non ha mai risolto. Anche questo suo desiderio di rivalsa nei confronti di suo padre... ma se lui non li vuole affrontare in maniera seria io non lo posso mica obbligare. Io sto facendo un grosso lavoro su me stessa, anch'io ho problemi legati al mio passato, ma almeno sto cercando di affrontarli, lui invece no


----------



## Daniele (9 Marzo 2010)

Quntina, invece puoi obbligarlo, eccome se puoi! Sei sua moglie e noti che il suo problema sta influenzando negativamente tutta la famiglia! Cioè ma tuo marito si rende conto che sta facendo del male a te e ai tuoi e suo figli? Tu hai il diritto e dovere di smuoverlo anche con obblighi assurdi, perchè la sua libertà adesso sta limitando la vostra. La libertà di una persona arriva fino a quando non limita quella degli altri e mi spiace lui lo sta facendo.
Non spiegare le cose in maniera continua, digli chiaro e tondo che lui "DEVE" andare da  uno psicologo perchè vi sta facendo del male con il suo essere assente, se lui si ribella dicendo che non vi fa mancare nulla la tua risposta deve essere una ed una sola, che vi fa mancare la cosa più importante, un padre ed un marito, perchè a detta mia, voi due siete separati in casa, vista da fuori.

Sinceramente adesso capisco il tuo uscire dalla coppia, non lo condivido ma cavoli, è pesante una cosa del genere. (sinceramente da separazione eccome!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> credo che tu abbia ragione
> 
> però io ho una paura maledetta. Ho paura, di tutto. Ho paura che un giorno i miei figli me lo rinfaccino. Ho paura di pentirmene


 Ti rimproverebbero di altro.
Oltre tutto chiedere la separazione potrebbe scuotere tuo marito, se realmente teme di perderti come dice.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> però è un lavoro che in effetti DEVE andare avanti fino alle 23-24, anche se non tutti rimangono fino alla fine, però lui sì, sempre, perché se no gli altri "combinano casini"



malgrado la concorrenza cinese?

Non so, Quintina, nella tua storia c'è un quid di irreale. Secondo marito, così clamorosamente sbagliato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> malgrado la concorrenza cinese?
> 
> Non so, Quintina, nella tua storia c'è un quid di irreale. Secondo marito, così clamorosamente sbagliato?


 
Verena, il lavoro di mio marito rientra nelle categorie elencate da Persa (anche se non vado nello specifico). Nessuna concorrenza cinese: è una categoria tutta italiana, nazionale!


Il mio secondo marito, paragonato al primo, è un paradiso! E' una bravissima persona, non ha mai alzato un dito né su di me né sui bambini, non torna a casa ubriaco, non ci fa mancare niente... se non la sua presenza. E lo so che non è poco. Ma ti assicuro che quando l'ho conosciuto, e mi ero lasciata da poco con l'altro bastardo, a me è sembrato il principe azzurro. Eravamo innamoratissimi. Ci telefonavamo 20 volte al giorno. Lui era già molto "ossessivo" con il lavoro, ma aveva orari più umani. Avevamo una vita nostra, non erano solo briciole.

Forse nella mia storia c'è qualcosa di surreale, ma non di irreale, perché vi assicuro che è la pura verità


----------



## Verena67 (10 Marzo 2010)

Ma infatti non ne dubito della realtà della tua storia, hai ragione tu "surreale" rende meglio.
C'è qualcosa di surreale, ma la vita è anche così!! Dal di fuori l'impressione è quella, di un "meccanismo sfasato", di te che ti sforzi di far funzionare qualcosa di traballante nel profondo (nella tua psiche in primis, perché se fossi piu' centrata non avresti bisogno dell'amichetto... o no?!)

Ma siamo tutti in cammino, di questo non dubitare!


----------



## Brady (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Caro Giobbe,
> 
> In secondo luogo: non credo che mio marito abbia problemi fisici, e sinceramente non credo neanche che mi tradisca, anche se ovviamente potrei sbagliarmi. *Lui semplicemente non ha voglia di farlo. Quando ci vediamo è sempre stanco morto*. Lui è uno ossessionato dal lavoro, è una persona molto molto ambiziosa e lavora anche 12 ore al giorno. Ci incrociamo poco, al mattino, quando comunque ci sono duemila cose da fare in pochissimo tempo perché io devo portare i bambini a scuola e poi scappo al lavoro, e alla sera, ma lui torna molto tardi, alcune volte io sono già a letto a dormire.


...non sarà un onanista convinto...?
Sai, federica la mano amica...
cinque contro uno....
Stando sempre così fuori casa...
Non si perde davvero la vista come dicono ma sicuramente la voglia sì...
 ok, scusate il cattivo gusto, era giusto per non escludere nessuna possibilità...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ...non sarà un onanista convinto...?
> Sai, federica la mano amica...
> cinque contro uno....
> Stando sempre così fuori casa...
> ...


 
Sì sì, quella possibilità ci sta... ma non tanto fuori casa. Ho già raccontato dei film porno vero?


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio secondo marito, paragonato al primo, è un paradiso! E' una bravissima persona, non ha mai alzato un dito né su di me né sui bambini, non torna a casa ubriaco, non ci fa mancare niente... se non la sua presenza. E lo so che non è poco. Ma ti assicuro che quando l'ho conosciuto, e mi ero lasciata da poco con l'altro bastardo, a me è sembrato il principe azzurro. Eravamo innamoratissimi. Ci telefonavamo 20 volte al giorno. Lui era già molto "ossessivo" con il lavoro, ma aveva orari più umani. Avevamo una vita nostra, non erano solo briciole.
> 
> Forse nella mia storia c'è qualcosa di surreale, ma non di irreale, perché vi assicuro che è la pura verità


Il tuo primo marito aveva problemi con l'alcool? Anche il dedicarsi ossessivamente al lavoro è una dipendenza.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Il tuo primo marito aveva problemi con l'alcool? Anche il dedicarsi ossessivamente al lavoro è una dipendenza.


 
Il mio primo marito si faceva di tutto. Non era un vero "tossico", perché non era dipendente da niente, ma faceva uso di tutte le sostanze del mondo, e mi trascinò pure a me nel suo mondo schifoso.


So benissimo che anche l'ossessione per il lavoro è una dipendenza, infatti in inglese queste persono vengono definite "workaholic", e come vedi il suffisso "a/oholic" è lo stesso che si usa per altre dipendenze tipo alcoholic, shopaholic, beeroholic, internetoholic


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio primo marito si faceva di tutto. Non era un vero "tossico", perché non era dipendente da niente, ma faceva uso di tutte le sostanze del mondo, e mi trascinò pure a me nel suo mondo schifoso.
> 
> 
> So benissimo che anche l'ossessione per il lavoro è una dipendenza, infatti in inglese queste persono vengono definite "workaholic", e come vedi il suffisso "a/oholic" è lo stesso che si usa per altre dipendenze tipo alcoholic, shopaholic, beeroholic, internetoholic


Il tuo "tradimento" è cominciato mentre stavi in terapia? Potrebbe essere una via temporanea per strappare la codipendenza, non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio primo marito si faceva di tutto. Non era un vero "tossico", perché non era dipendente da niente, ma faceva uso di tutte le sostanze del mondo, e mi trascinò pure a me nel suo mondo schifoso.
> 
> 
> So benissimo che anche l'ossessione per il lavoro è una dipendenza, infatti in inglese queste persono vengono definite "workaholic", e come vedi il suffisso "a/oholic" è lo stesso che si usa per altre dipendenze tipo alcoholic, shopaholic, beeroholic, internetoholic


Cara Quintina,
Quanta sofferenza e disagio interioire ho letto nei tuoi interventi. Mi dispiace per il tuo primo matrimonio e sei stata davvero coraggiosa a riuscire a ripartire e realizzare una stupenda famiglia. Quando ho conosciuto il conte, ero uno straccio di ragazza, uscivo da 7 anni di fidanzamento con una persona, i cui gli ultimi 3 furono tutti tentativi per staccarmi da essa. Sono esplosa a due mesi dal matrimonio. Da lì ho deciso che non avrei mai più permesso a nessun maschio di farmi condizionare in nessuna cosa. E così ho fatto. A nessuno e soprattutto a mio marito non ho mai permesso di penetrarmi il cuore. Là ci sono solo "me stessa", la realtà più importante per me. L'unica cosa che ho detto al conte, il giorno del mio matrimonio, avvenuto dopo breve fidanzamento, è stata questa: " La nostra storia durerà fin quando tu non ti stancherai di me!". Sulle dipendenze, posso dirti una cosa? Il conte è fatto così: appena trova qualcosa che desta il suo interesse, ci si butta a capofitto con un entusiasmo che non ha pari, poi tutto un tratto decide che quella cosa lì non è più interessante e la scarica.


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Il conte è fatto così: appena trova qualcosa che desta il suo interesse, ci si butta a capofitto con un entusiasmo che non ha pari, poi tutto un tratto decide che quella cosa lì non è più interessante e la scarica.


Eeeeeeeh, ahhhhhhh, bhè! Ok, succede anche a me!!! :mexican:
Ma è il mio animo bimbo che mi fa essere così!


----------



## Brady (10 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì sì, quella possibilità ci sta... ma non tanto fuori casa. Ho già raccontato dei film porno vero?


Be almeno si può escludere che il "paziente" sia clinicamente morto :condom:


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Be almeno si può escludere che il "paziente" sia clinicamente morto :condom:


Ma porca miseria, adesso non posso fare la battutaccia!!!
Quintina, prova con la respirazione "bocca a bocca", magari si rianima :mexican::mexican::mexican:
Però su, dai non servitemele così!

Brady, il tuo avatar mi piace sempre di più, adoro i bradipi


----------



## giobbe (10 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ...non sarà un onanista convinto...?
> Sai, federica la mano amica...
> cinque contro uno....
> Stando sempre così fuori casa...
> ...





quintina ha detto:


> Sì sì, quella possibilità ci sta... ma non tanto fuori casa. Ho già raccontato dei film porno vero?



Questo è un segnale importantissimo!
Dovresti approfondirlo con un sessualogo o con uno psicologo.
Se lui non vuole andare da uno psicologo vacci tu e raccontagli anche  della sua mania per il lavoro.
Alcuni anni fa in psicologia era di moda la teoria sistemica o delle costellazioni: in un sistema in equilibrio come una famiglia basta produrre dei cambiamenti in uno dei membri della famiglia perché cambi tutto il sistema.
Forse cambiando i tuoi atteggiamenti nei confronti di tuo marito riesci anche a cambiare anche lui.


----------



## Brady (10 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brady, il tuo avatar mi piace sempre di più, adoro i bradipi


thanx


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Grazie, capisco e apprezzo il tuo comportamento onesto. Mi viene da chiederti, se lei si fosse comportata diversamente avresti preso la stessa decisione?


mah? sarei disonesto a dirti che non ci avessi pensato, c'è stato un momento in cui ho creduto di poterlo fare, assolutamente.  certo che adesso mi sembra tutto così assurdo, non potrei pensare (ora) di vivere in un altro posto, senza la mia compagna di una vita, senza i nostri bimbi. ora mi sembra assurdo ma allora ci ho creduto, fermamente,  credevo di essermi davvero innamorato, rinunciare a quel sogno mi ha fatto molto soffrire ma probabilmente anche crescere.... "sliding doors".... è andata così....ed è andata bene....sono stato davvero molto molto fortunato

bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Sulle dipendenze, posso dirti una cosa? Il conte è fatto così: appena trova qualcosa che desta il suo interesse, ci si butta a capofitto con un entusiasmo che non ha pari, poi tutto un tratto decide che quella cosa lì non è più interessante e la scarica.


 
Allora non sei contessa...sei principessa!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> credevo di essermi davvero innamorato, rinunciare a quel sogno mi ha fatto molto soffrire ma probabilmente anche crescere.... "sliding doors".... è* andata così....ed è andata bene....sono stato davvero molto molto fortunato*
> 
> bastardo dentro


sbaglio o la stai facendo un filo troppo facile?


----------



## Papero (11 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mah? sarei disonesto a dirti che non ci avessi pensato, c'è stato un momento in cui ho creduto di poterlo fare, assolutamente.  certo che adesso mi sembra tutto così assurdo, non potrei pensare (ora) di vivere in un altro posto, senza la mia compagna di una vita, senza i nostri bimbi. ora mi sembra assurdo ma allora ci ho creduto, fermamente,  credevo di essermi davvero innamorato, rinunciare a quel sogno mi ha fatto molto soffrire ma probabilmente anche crescere.... "sliding doors".... è andata così....ed è andata bene....sono stato davvero molto molto fortunato
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao BD, la mia storia è molto simile alla tua e anche per me alla fine è andata bene, un giorno mi si è incasinato tutto, tutti hanno saputo tutto e per me, pur nella disperazione del momento, è stata una fortuna... anch'io non mi saprei vedere in qualsiasi altro posto che non sia casa mia con i miei figli e con mia moglie...



Verena67 ha detto:


> sbaglio o la stai facendo un filo troppo facile?


:incazzato:


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

Eh eh Papero perché ti ho fatto arrabbiare? Forse perché vi ho colti sul vivo?

Uscire da un tradimento di quelli profondi, dove si pensa ad un futuro con un altra persona, non è questione di mera "fortuna" e non si seppellisce nella psiche così come se niente fosse.

E' un fatto psichico che lascia tracce profonde nella mente di tutte le persone coinvolte, e che va "elaborato".

La fase del "Pfui mi è andata bene" penso sia naturale, ma è per l'appunto solo una fase. Anni dopo, cosa rimane, come ci ha cambiato quell'evento?!

E se non elaborato nel modo proprio, non rischia poi di "ricicciare" fuori nel modo piu' inopportuno?!


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eh eh Papero perché ti ho fatto arrabbiare? Forse perché vi ho colti sul vivo?
> 
> Uscire da un tradimento di quelli profondi, dove si pensa ad un futuro con un altra persona, non è questione di mera "fortuna" e non si seppellisce nella psiche così come se niente fosse.
> 
> ...


Verena ha ragione, volevo solo dire che sono stato forntunato nelle circostanze, l'evento mi ha cambiato in mantera profonda e questa persona "gira" sempre nella mia mente ma mentre prima non vedevo un "disegno", una logica in quanto successo, ora (dopo tre anni....) sto acquisendo consapevolezza che "è andata come doveva andare...". Mi ascrivo però un merito, non aver lasciato languire il mio rapporto, aver riscoperto mia moglie, aver fondato il rapporto su basi diverse. Certo, il vaso è stato riparato (bene), ma resta sempre un vaso riparato.... ma la vita non è fatta di perfezione ... anzi


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2010)

I vasi rotti sono i piu' belli, perché rompendosi si sono aperti, si sono visti dentro, come funzionano, cosa contengono....:mexican:

Credimi, potrei dirne tante su come si ricostruisce e su cosa si porta dentro. Ma sono diventata pudica su questo argomento.


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I vasi rotti sono i piu' belli, perché rompendosi si sono aperti, si sono visti dentro, come funzionano, cosa contengono....:mexican:
> 
> Credimi, potrei dirne tante su come si ricostruisce e su cosa si porta dentro. Ma sono diventata pudica su questo argomento.


 
ti capisco, è un percorso duro e talmente personale che diventa difficile anche solo parlarne, ma l'importante è percorrere la strada.

un abbraccio

riccardo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2010)

Vorrei abbracciare entrambi.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei abbracciare entrambi.


anch'io


----------



## giobbe (11 Marzo 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Verena ha ragione, volevo solo dire che sono stato forntunato nelle circostanze, l'evento mi ha cambiato in mantera profonda e questa persona "gira" sempre nella mia mente ma mentre prima non vedevo un "disegno", una logica in quanto successo, ora (dopo tre anni....) sto acquisendo consapevolezza che "è andata come doveva andare...". Mi ascrivo però un merito, non aver lasciato languire il mio rapporto, aver riscoperto mia moglie, aver fondato il rapporto su basi diverse. Certo, il vaso è stato riparato (bene), ma resta sempre un vaso riparato.... ma la vita non è fatta di perfezione ... anzi



	 	 In un libro ho letto che in una tribù di indiani d'America quando le donne cuciono un vestito nuovo prima lo fanno perfetto, poi ci fanno appositamente un buco e ci mettono sopra una pezza.
Il possessore del vestito, tutte le volte che la sua mano o il suo sguardo si soffermeranno su quella pezza, si ricorderà che niente e nessuno è perfetto, solo il Creatore è perfetto.
 Un vaso intero può essere bello ma un vaso con una crepa è "più vero".


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vorrei abbracciare entrambi.


 
come fatto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io


 
anche noi a te!:up::up:


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

abbracciamoci tutti!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> abbracciamoci tutti!!!


Tu no


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


>


:bleble:


----------



## Bruja (15 Marzo 2010)

*giobbe*



giobbe ha detto:


> In un libro ho letto che in una tribù di indiani d'America quando le donne cuciono un vestito nuovo prima lo fanno perfetto, poi ci fanno appositamente un buco e ci mettono sopra una pezza.
> Il possessore del vestito, tutte le volte che la sua mano o il suo sguardo si soffermeranno su quella pezza, si ricorderà che niente e nessuno è perfetto, solo il Creatore è perfetto.
> Un vaso intero può essere bello ma un vaso con una crepa è "più vero".



E quindi permette la "vita vera" perché toglie le illusioni attraverso le disillusioni.
Bruja


----------

